# Namensverstöße und die Maßnamen...



## Headsick (15. Mai 2010)

Moin, liebe Community! Ich bin vor kurzem im Arsenal über die Namen Flodareltih und Reltihfloda gestoßen, die umgekehrt Adolfhitler oder Hitleradolf bedeuten. Diese habe ich dem Support gemeldet und sie wurden auch anschließend relativ fix aus dem Arsenal entfernt. Ich habe ebenfalls den Namen : Reltih dort entdeckt und noch viel drastischer ein Arenateam, welches sich reltiH nennt. Auch diese habe ich ebenfalls gemeldet und nachdem über den Support nichts geschehen ist auch noch einmal ingame per Ticket gemeldet. Aber auch dort ist bisher nichts passiert, will heissen diese Namen bestehen wieterhin, was ich aufs schärfste kritisiere. Was mich jetzt interessiert ist einfach mal die Frage, ob es noch mehr Möglichkeiten gibt, diese Art Namensverstöße zu melden und /oder zu bestrafen. Bzw. da man ja keine von Blizzard verhängten Maßnahmen mitgeteilt bekommt, was genau passiert den Leuten, die sich solche dermaßen derbe und unpassende Namen geben. Einach Name ändern und peng oder müssen diese Leute in "extremen" Fällen (was in diesem Fall so ist, meiner Meinung nach) auch mit Strafen rechnen? Ich empfinde es so unglaublich unpassend sich nach dieser Person zu bennenen... und ich finde es ziemlich schwach, dass es schlicht keine passenden Namensfilter gibt, bei der Char Erstellung... Ich hoffe auf eine zumindest ein wenig sachliche Diskussion und wünsche allseits noch ein schönes WE, Grüsse


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2010)

Headsick schrieb:


> und ich finde es ziemlich schwach, dass es schlicht keine passenden Namensfilter gibt, bei der Char Erstellung... Ich hoffe auf eine zumindest ein wenig sachliche Diskussion und wünsche allseits noch ein schönes WE, Grüsse



Programmier uns einen Filter der alles abdeckt. Ich wette dass Du kläglich scheiterst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Mai 2010)

Ich denk mal schon das die da was machen werden.
Entweder müssen sie sich nur umbennenen oder kriegen nen 24 Stunden bann oder sowas ka, kommt wohl auf den Namen an.

Als ich mich mal Fraumerkel genannt habe, wurd ich ca. Monate später von nem GM angesprochen das der Name nicht erlaubt ist weil Frau Merkel unsere Bundeskanzlerin ist ^^
second! xD


----------



## PiaMarie (15. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Programmier uns einen Filter der alles abdeckt. Ich wette dass Du kläglich scheiterst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie immer von dir ne super Antwort.*Klatsch*..Aber man ist ja nix anderes von Dir gewöhnt...tzzzz

ZT:
Da könne sie auch nix Großartiges machen,ausser darauf hoffen das leute es melden.


----------



## Morgwath (15. Mai 2010)

Leute die sich so nennen wollen damit vor allem provozieren, scheint ja auch zu klappen.
Ansonsten sehe ich die priorität nicht sonderlich groß solche Namen unverzüglich zu bannen, im Gegensatz zu irgendwelchen pornographischen Namen erschreckt/schockt man damit keine kleinen Kinder sondern nur alte Leute.
Darüber hinaus ist einem Namen wie Reltih schwer böse absicht zu unterstellen, genauso wie ein relativ bekanntes 3v3 Team "Rechts vor Links" hies.


----------



## Headsick (15. Mai 2010)

Dass man da nicht "den Alles wird ab hier korrekt" Filter bauen kann ist mir klar, aber ein paar grundlegende Sachen sollte schon drin sein, wie eben genannte Personen vor- oder rückwärts. Ich hoffe halt, hier evt auch mal mehr auf das Problem generell aufmerksam zu machen, ich denke , wenn man anfängt wirklich gründlich die Namen zu durchsuchen und auf Verstöße zu achten, wird sich mehr machen lassen, als bisher. ps:...ich musste auch mal nen Mage von mir umbennen, sie hieß : Niveá das war auch nur einmal ausloggen, umbenennen und gut, aber sowas empfinde ich als harmlosen verstoß, zumindest harmloser als mein Anliegen aus dem Thread. Ansonsten, bitte keine sinnlosen Flames, wer was zu sagen hat sollte schon mehr rauskriegen, als ein "Alter wie arm bist du denn.." das zeugt nicht gerade von Intelligenz...


----------



## Dugana (15. Mai 2010)

Bin ich auch der meinung such dir ma ein Hobby ^^

als würde dich das jetzt umbringen wenn sich einer so nennen will bitte das kann dir doch egal sein.


----------



## -=TeASy=- (15. Mai 2010)

Ich denke das Reltih ein an sich recht kurzes Wort ist und man in Gefahr läuft hier unangemessen zu übertreiben. Sonst können wir auch gleich anfangen Namen wie Lana oder Izan zu kritisieren und verbannen. Wo soll das denn dann noch hinführen. Man sollte dem rechten Haufen nicht auch noch unangemessene Publicity verschaffen und hinter jeden Namen eine geheime Botschaft vermuten. Wobei dies natürlich bei den beiden erstgenannten Funden von dir ja zutraf und Blizzard auch gehandelt hat. Was auch gut und richtig war.

Gruss TeASy


----------



## Headsick (15. Mai 2010)

Ich gehe auch nicht zwingend davon aus, dass nun jeder Reltih die Absicht hatte, eine politische Botschaft durch die WoW-Welt zu schicken, denke aber das zB das Arenateam mit hinten angehängtem großem H dies wohl doch deutlich machen wollte.


----------



## xxhajoxx (15. Mai 2010)

Ich versteh auch nicht warum du hier son Fass aufmachst. Da nennen sich paar Idioten so. Na und? wenn sie meinen so etwas zum Ausdruck bringen zu müssen. Das einzige was ich hier sehe ist das du den GMs unnötig Arbeit machst und so wichtige Tickets länger. Versteh mich nicht falsch ich bin im Grunde auch dafür das solche Idioten nen Permanenten Bann oder sonstwas bekommen, allerdings kannst du so etwas nicht verhindern. Wenn sie Adolfhitler und rückwärts verbieten usw dann kommt das ganze in 1337 schrift usw. das ist ein Teufelskreis, über sowas sollte man drüber stehen und die Idioten Idioten sein lassen


----------



## Neitras (15. Mai 2010)

Ich verste nicht wie man soviel langeweile haben kann um im arsenal nach namen zu suchen die man melden kann. Ist zwar nicht richtig sein char so zu nennen aber das kann dir doch eigentlich wayne sein.


----------



## Kagaru (15. Mai 2010)

Warum Flamen hier einige ? Von wegen hast kein Hobby etc , Seid doch einfach ruhig und Pushed nicht eure Beiträge .

Ich finde genauso das solche Namen nicht ins Spiel gehören .
Daf+r gibt es allerdings keinen bann sondern ne Kostenlose namensänderung ^^
Wies bei Arenateams aussieht ka .

--------

Zu den Namensfilter .
Ich denke nicht das soetwas klappen könnte , da es zu viele variablen gibt mit ^ '´` usw.

Allg. wird Blizz die namen nach und nach bei Meldung ändern lassen .
Aber solang sich niemand beschwert , passiert auch nix ;D

lg


----------



## Headsick (15. Mai 2010)

Man kann nicht von allen erwarten, alles zu verstehen oder nachvolluiehen zu können. Nur so am Rande, bei uns auf dem Server hatte sich vor einer Weile ein Char so benannt und ist extrem negativ im /2 aufgefallen, darufhin habe ich aus Neugier mal im Arsenal nachgeschaut, wieviele Idioten es noch gibt, um mich ein wenig zu schocken XD ..ich verbringe bestimmt nicht den lieben langen Tag damit, nach soetwas gezielt zu suchen.


----------



## Selidia (15. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Programmier uns einen Filter der alles abdeckt. Ich wette dass Du kläglich scheiterst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und was bitte soll daran so schwer sein? Alles abzudecken, klar das geht nicht, aber dem Großteil kann man damit schon verbeugen..


----------



## Eifelcop (15. Mai 2010)

Also mir ist es auch nicht egal. Solche Leute erreichen mit ihren "Namen" genau das, was wir nicht wollen. Ihre Aufmerksamkeit und Zurschaustellung ihrer politischen Gesinnung.
Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich dieses rechtsextreme Pack auch hasse, gehört jedwede Anspielung auf sowas verboten und damit gebannt.
Was glaubt ihr denn, warum es extra ein Straftatbestand mit dem Namen "Verbreiten von Propagandamitteln verfassungswidirger Organisationen" oder "Verwendung von Kennzeichen verfassungswidriger Organisationen" gibt? Und dazu gehört ebenso dieser Name, der leider Gottes mit unserem Land eng in Verbindung steht. Genauso wie Hakenkreuze, S-Runen etc pp.
Wer mit solchen Namen herumprahlt, will auf sich aufmerksam machen. Jetzt denkt auch bitte darüber nach, dass Belgier, Schweizer, mögl. Niederländer auf den deutschsprachigen Servern spielen. Und mit Sicherheit auch viele Deutsche mit Migrationshintergrund.
Mir ist es nicht egal, was die im Allgemeinen denken. Die sehen das und denken sich möglicherweise: "Schon wieder so einer..."
Mitunter das Schlimmste, was man mir antuen kann, ist es, mich mit einem Nazi zu vergleichen.
Und egal kann oder sollte das keinem von euch sein.

MfG


----------



## Sualtach (15. Mai 2010)

@ Headsick aber sonst hast du zufällig keine Langeweile ?

Ich könnte wetten solche Typen wie spielen auch gerne Hilfspolizist.
Wirst vermutlich auch noch zu Hause hinter Fenster sitzen und Autos aufschreiben die falsch parken oder ?

Lass dich mal ärztlich untersuchen du scheinst ein Problem zu haben.


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> wie immer von dir ne super Antwort.*Klatsch*..Aber man ist ja nix anderes von Dir gewöhnt...tzzzz



Ui, und wo ist die Begründung? Ja, wird keine kommen das ist eh klar.
Einfach mal geplappert ohne nachzudenken was so ein Filter leisten müsste um fast jede ungewollte Kombination zu verhindern, was?


----------



## Arosk (15. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich ein Char mit dem Namen F*cken erstellen will, geht das nicht... :<


----------



## Paradur (15. Mai 2010)

An alle, die sich über den TE lustig machen:

Ich denke, der Name, den der TE hier anbringt hat der Menschheit viel Unheil beschert und sollte tatsächlich nicht in einem Spiel vorkommen. Egal, ob sich da nur jemand einen Spaß erlauben wollte (einen ziemlich unlustigen, meiner Meinung nach) oder ob er damit tatsächlich eine politische Botschaft in die Spielerschaft tragen wollte ist vollkommen egal. Würde mir so ein Name über den Weg laufen, würde ich ihn auch sofort melden.
Und die Aussage "Damit macht man keinen kleinen Kindern Angst, höchstens alten Menschen." ist traurig, aber wahr. Dieser Name sollte aber JEDEM Menschen Angst machen, denn soetwas sollte sich nicht wiederholen!



Grüße


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. Mai 2010)

> Flodareltih und Reltihfloda



ganz ehrlich ? 
mir waers so nicht aufgefallen oO

gut das beispiel is auchn bissl extrem , abba von wegen das auch juengere menschen WoW spielen abba ich find da z.B. Haris Pilton eigtl genauso antoessig ... 
denn moralisch is eine anspielung auf ne (meiner meinung nach) arrogante junge frau die im internet ihren porno veroeffentlicht (und komischer tauchen IMMER nachtbilder/erotikbilder auf wenn ihre publicity im keller is) genauso verwerflich 

abba auch auf gefahr das ich missverstanden werde
abba der Herr H. gehoert nunmal zu deutschland bzw deutschlands geschichte, abba daran wird sich ja ewiglange aufgegeilt so das dieses "thema" nie in vergessenheit geraet was z.T. auch auslaendische mitbuerger in der BRD schuld sind die sich (natuerlich NICHT alle) dermaßen daneben benehmen das ich so den ein oder anderen "rechten" in seiner politischen einstellung verstehen kann ! 


p.s. flames àlà "ey scheiss nazi alter" sind qualitativ so miserabel weil diejenigen meine aussage nicht mal nur im ansatz verstanden haben <.<


----------



## Clonki (15. Mai 2010)

Ganz Ehrlich?

Auf den ersten blick fällt denk ich mal 80 % nich auf das diese namen ruckwärsgeschrieben adolfhilter heißen. Jetzt mal Ehrlich es gibt weitaus schlimmere namen die ich gesehen habe wir ichowndich oder tankkrieger :/ diese leute sollte man sofort bannen da solche namen total beshcissen aussehen udn total beschissen sind aber die namen die du da rausgesucht haben sind auch ziemlich beschissen wer komtm auf die idee einen Arenateam Hitler zu nen und zwar rückwärts da denk ich nur nich WTF?! In WoW gibt es zu viele kinder -.-

MFG Clonki


----------



## Theor80 (15. Mai 2010)

@ TE Lass dich nicht zuflamen. Deine Bedenken sind absolut begründet. Das Spiel wird nicht nur von umfeldimmunen Vollpros gespielt, sondern auch von Kindern. Die müssen nicht lernen wie "cool" es ist, seinen char nach dem grössten Massenmörder der Geschichte zu benennen. Hätten diese Spieler mit den grausigen Namen sich nur mal ernsthaft mit dem 2. Weltkrieg und dem Holocaust auseinander gesetzt, würde sie ihre Namen selbst nicht mehr so toll finden. Wer einmal in ein KZ fährt oder auf alten Aufnahmen die Augen von abgehungerten Juden in einem Lager gesehen zu haben sollte mit einem bißchen Verstand den absoluten Schwachsinn hinter der Namensgebeung sehen. Also mach bitte weiter so.


----------



## Paradur (15. Mai 2010)

Ich denke, es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob man den Namen einer jungen Dame nimmt, die sich öffentlich auszieht (womit sie eigentlich niemandem schadet, obs jedem gefällt sei dahin gestellt) oder eben den Namen eines Massenmörders.

Und stimmt, das Thema Massenvernichtung der Juden sollte tatsächlich nicht in Vergessenheit geraten. Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, Deutschland sollte seine Ausländerpolitik nicht nur nach Hitler ausrichten!
Und Clonki, ich glaub du hast den Sinn ned ganz verstanden.


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Mai 2010)

Paradur schrieb:


> An alle, die sich über den TE lustig machen:
> 
> Ich denke, der Name, den der TE hier anbringt hat der Menschheit viel Unheil beschert und sollte tatsächlich nicht in einem Spiel vorkommen. Egal, ob sich da nur jemand einen Spaß erlauben wollte (einen ziemlich unlustigen, meiner Meinung nach) oder ob er damit tatsächlich eine politische Botschaft in die Spielerschaft tragen wollte ist vollkommen egal. Würde mir so ein Name über den Weg laufen, würde ich ihn auch sofort melden.
> Und die Aussage "Damit macht man keinen kleinen Kindern Angst, höchstens alten Menschen." ist traurig, aber wahr. Dieser Name sollte aber JEDEM Menschen Angst machen, denn soetwas sollte sich nicht wiederholen!




Also ich finde es steht ja in der Oyla das solche namen die auf Religion,Rechtsextremismus und Sexuelle ausrichtung gehen nicht erlaubt sind.
Blizzard könnte bzw. sollte etwas machen. 



Paradur schrieb:


> Ich denke, es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob man den Namen einer jungen Dame nimmt, die sich öffentlich auszieht (womit sie eigentlich niemandem schadet, obs jedem gefällt sei dahin gestellt) oder eben den Namen eines Massenmörders.
> Und stimmt, das Thema Massenvernichtung der Juden sollte tatsächlich nicht in Vergessenheit geraten..



Fakt ist wir sollten die Vergangenheit mal ruhen lassen, ich mein wenn 1 % der Buffed user das miterlebt hat was da war, wäre dies sehr viel. aber die meisten sind nachkommen in zweiter vlt gar dritter generation und ich denke das sind Leute die den namen eher aus SOUTHPARK oder FAMILYGUY kennen als aus den Geschichtsbüchern die so späße treiben.
Jede Medalie hat zwei seiten und wenn man sich mit dem Thema befasst merkt man das jedes Buch was es dazu gibt aus einer anderen sicht geschrieben und auf einer anderen meinung basiert.


^^ nun bin ich aber arg abgedriftet^^


----------



## XBashorNOT (15. Mai 2010)

@Tikume
/sign
Am besten verbietet man alle Namen, die die Buchstaben A, D, O, L, F, H, I, T, L, E, R sowie S enthalten.




Ich denke, die Person will höchstenfalls provozieren, was sie hier auch wunderbar schafft.
Kümmert euch um die wirklich wichtigen Dinge im Leben, anstatt Kleingeistern hinterherzujagen.
Geht auf die Straße gegen Rechts. Blockiert ihre Märsche. Überklebt ihre Sticker.


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. Mai 2010)

Theor80 schrieb:


> Die müssen nicht lernen wie "cool" es ist, seinen char nach dem grössten Massenmörder der Geschichte zu benennen.
> 
> 
> @ Tikume Gibt es ein Thema wo du mal was Sinnvolles zum Thema beiträgst statt dir nur nen blöden Satz rauszusuchen um zu flamen? Um bei deiner Frage zu bleiben: wenn du mal ein Auto haben solltest und nen Führerschein und der Wagen ist dir nicht schnell genug, meinst du da sagt dir jemand: "Dann entwickel doch einen besseren Motor"... ich denke nicht. Aber genauso sinnvoll ist dein Beitrag.



naja eigtl is er nicht der groeßte , denn die kirche hat weitaus mehr menschen auf dem gewissen als unser oesterreicher <.<
allein bei der Eroberung Amerikas hat das ca. 100 MILLIONEN menschen das leben gekostet , das is schon ma fast doppelt soviel wie insgesamt im 2WK gefallen sind
die kreuzzuege sollen auch ca. 2-5 millionen sein , genaue aufzeichnung gibts da leider nicht
auf die [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Inquisition sind auch nochmal schaetzungsweise 10 Millionen hinzuzurechnen
macht also

Kirche 112-115 millionen
Hr. H. : 50-55 millionen

also , wenn du die geschichtskenntnisse anderer kritisierst, die eigenen auch nochmal frisch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (das soll NICHT boese gemeint sein sondern nurn hinweis)

[/font]


----------



## Theor80 (15. Mai 2010)

Da kann ich gegen halten. Hitler hat für rund 50 Millionen Tote 12 jahre gebraucht, die Kirche für ca. die doppelte Menge 600 Jahre (rechne vom 13. Jh. mit dem Anfang der Inquisition bis zum frühen 20. Jh.) . Das macht für mich den Titel aus.
Ich will damit die Verbrechen die im Namen der Religionen begangen wurde nicht schmälern, aber im Zeit/Leistungs Verhältnis ist halt Nazideutschland unter Hitler das Massenmordphenomen der Geschichte.


----------



## Sualtach (15. Mai 2010)

Theor80 schrieb:


> @ TE Lass dich nicht zuflamen. Deine Bedenken sind absolut begründet. Das Spiel wird nicht nur von umfeldimmunen Vollpros gespielt, sondern auch von Kindern. Die müssen nicht lernen wie "cool" es ist, seinen char nach dem grössten Massenmörder der Geschichte zu benennen. Hätten diese Spieler mit den grausigen Namen sich nur mal ernsthaft mit dem 2. Weltkrieg und dem Holocaust auseinander gesetzt, würde sie ihre Namen selbst nicht mehr so toll finden. Wer einmal in ein KZ fährt oder auf alten Aufnahmen die Augen von abgehungerten Juden in einem Lager gesehen zu haben sollte mit einem bißchen Verstand den absoluten Schwachsinn hinter der Namensgebeung sehen. Also mach bitte weiter so.



schon scheisse wenn man keine Ahnung von Geschichte hat , aber hauptsache Müll schreiben.


----------



## Theor80 (15. Mai 2010)

Dann kläre mich doch bitte auf wo mein geschichtlicher Fehler ist!


----------



## Kuman (15. Mai 2010)

natürlich ist es arm sich so zu nennen, aber stell dir mal vor du heißt wirklich so...da ist dein leben doch gelaufen


----------



## tamirok (15. Mai 2010)

mein pala hies mal uzi ^^ musste mich nur umbennen^^ naja ka was da los ist bei dennen....


----------



## Sualtach (15. Mai 2010)

[font="Arial, sans-serif"][font="arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif"]Die Frage ist nicht ganz leicht zu beantworten, denn dazu muss man zunächst zwischen direkten und indirekten Opfern unterscheiden. Direkte Opfer waren unmittelbare "Hassobjekte" dieser drei Diktatoren. Bei Hitler waren das Juden, Kommunisten, Antifaschisten jeglicher Couleur, Homosexuelle, Zigeuner sowie die Opfer seines Angriffskrieges in anderen Ländern. Da kommen schon viele Millionen zusammen. Bei Stalin waren es vor allem vermeintliche oder echte Antikommunisten und Spione, und das waren auch nicht gerade wenige. Sie wurden entweder direkt hingerichtet (was aber wohl eher die Minderheit war) oder mussten sich in den Gulags systematisch zu Tode schuften (und auch dort kamen viele Millionen zusammen). Bei Mao ebenfalls (vermeintliche) Antikommunisten, aber auch beispielsweise Kleinkriminelle (bis vor gar nicht langer Zeit stand in China u.a auf Fahrraddiebstahl die Todesstrafe). 
Indirekte Opfer waren bei Hitler vor allem die Millionen deutschen Bombenopfer als Folge seines Angriffskrieges, bei Stalin und Mao vor allem die Opfer einer verfehlten Wirtschaftspolitik. So verhungerten beispielsweise um 1933 in der Ukraine mehrere Millionen Menschen nach Missernten, was zumindest teilweise eine Folge der Zwangskollektivierung in der Landwirtschaft war. 
Bei den direkten Opfern ist es schwer zu sagen, wer die meisten Menschen auf dem Gewissen hat, zumal es zumindest von China kaum eine verlässliche Statistik dazu geben dürfte. Hitler dürfte sich von allen dreien die größte Mühe gegeben haben, möglichst viele Menschen umzubringen, allerdings war er viel kürzer an der Macht als Stalin und Mao. Alle Opfer zusammen genommen - die direkten und die indirekten - dürfte Mao jedoch vorn liegen, gefolgt von Stalin und Hitler (entsprechend den Bevölkerungszahlen ihres Einflussbereiches).[/font][/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"][font="arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"][font="arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif"]dann kannst du die Amerikaner mit zurechnen : Indianer , 2.Weltkrieg , Korea , Vietnam , Golfkrieg [/font][/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"][font="arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"][font="arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif"]und natürlich nicht vergessen wieviele Morde gab es im Namen Gottes durch die Kirche.[/font][/font]


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. Mai 2010)

Theor80 schrieb:


> Da kann ich gegen halten. Hitler hat für rund 50 Millionen Tote 12 jahre gebraucht, die Kirche für ca. die doppelte Menge 600 Jahre (rechne vom 13. Jh. mit dem Anfang der Inquisition bis zum frühen 20. Jh.) . Das macht für mich den Titel aus.
> Ich will damit die Verbrechen die im Namen der Religionen begangen wurde nicht schmälern, aber im Zeit/Leistungs Verhältnis ist halt Nazideutschland unter Hitler das Massenmordphenomen der Geschichte.



so kann mans sehn
allerdings mord is mord und nun in 20 jahren oder in 200 jahren , die anzahl der opfer schmaelert das in keinster weise
abba die kirche ... naja ich bin Artheist , das einzige an das ich glaube is mich selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4NTE (15. Mai 2010)

sry lieber TE aber ich glaub du hast zuviel freizeit oder?

das kann dir doch eig recht wumpe sein ob sie adolf, hitler, adolfhitler oder reltih heißen.

du musst ja spezifisch danach gesucht haben denn würd mir nen "reltih" begegnen ja meine fresse ne dann heißt der "reltih".

naja viel spaß noch dabei weiter solcher schwachmaten zu suchen.


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. Mai 2010)

noch ein kleingeist der nicht alles liest ... 
jemand mit dem namen reltih is auf seinem server negativ aufgefallen und darauf hin hat er diesen namen auch mal im arsenal eingegeben...




zum TE nochma .... Floda klingt sogar noch ziemlich normal und is sicher wenn dann unbeabsichtig die gemeinsamkeit zu Hr H.


----------



## XBashorNOT (15. Mai 2010)

du redest von einem Zeit/LEISTUNGS Verhältnis ??
krank.


----------



## Headsick (15. Mai 2010)

Flame-Immun bin ich , seit ich dieses Forum regelmäßig lese, aber danke auch an die Leute, die sehr gut verstehen, worauf ich hinaus will! Ich empfinde die Verherrlichung speziell dieses Namens als wirklich sehr unpassend, vor allem in einem Rollenspiel. Es gibt mit Sicherheit Leute, die sich dabei nichts denken, aber dass es soviele Reltih´s gibt, kann kein Zufall sein. Und es ist schade, dass ich mit dem Thread auch wieder die (sorry) Null-Hirn-Flame-Fraktion zu Kommentaren bewege, gehört hier aber leider zum Standart (möge sich angesprochen fühlen, wer will). Und ja, natürlich hocke ich den ganzen Tag nur am Fenster, schreibe Falschparker auf, Blitze mit meiner privaten Messpistole Raser, während ich gleichzeitig im Arsenal täglich 10-12std nach komischen und anstößigen Namen suche und ausschließlich Mahnbriefe zu den Themen: "Briefumschläge, warum nicht mal Himbeergeschmack" und "Warum verschenken Reiche nicht Ihr Geld an Arme, dann wären ja alle glücklich" verfasse, wobei ich natürlich nie, die lärmenden Kinder aus den Augen verliere und ein Telefon in der Hand habe um sofort die Polizei über lautstark randalierende und musikhörende Nachbarn in Kenntnis zu setzen...es gilt nach wie vor, bitte immer erst denken, dann posten, vielen dank


----------



## D4NTE (15. Mai 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> noch ein kleingeist der nicht alles liest ...
> jemand mit dem namen reltih is auf seinem server negativ aufgefallen und darauf hin hat er diesen namen auch mal im arsenal eingegeben...





Headsick schrieb:


> Ich bin vor kurzem im Arsenal über die Namen Flodareltih und Reltihfloda gestoßen,




sag mir bitte wo steht das der name negativ auf seinem server aufgefallen ist? er sagt selber er ist im arsenal darauf gestoßen, also bitte erst hirn einschalten dann flamen.

ich hab gehört lesen wird in der schule beigebracht...


----------



## Theor80 (15. Mai 2010)

Sualtach, deine Antwort hat mich echt positiv überrascht. Nach deinem unqualifiziertem Flame habe ich nicht mit einer kompetenten Antwort gerechnet. Aber wie du weiter oben lesen kannst, habe ich meine Aussage auch, denke ich, überzeugend begründet. 
Das Ghulag System von Stalin baute übrigens auf der KZ Idee auf, wurde von Stalin aber noch...sagen wir "verfeinert" und zu seinen Zwecken optimiert. Ich streite auch gar nicht ab, dass Mao und Stalin genauso grausam und gefährlich waren wie Hitler. Aber die mörderische Effektivität mit der Hitler vorgegangen ist bis heute gottseidank unerreicht. Und ich hoffe dass das auch so bleibt.

Zum Vorwurf, dass ich keine Ahnung von Geschichte habe: ich habe ein Geschichtsstudium hinter mir und beschäftige mich beruflich auch weiterhin mit mittelalterlicher bis neuzeitlicher Geschichte. Also behaupte ich, doch schon ein Stück Basiswissen zu besitzen. Und meine Aussage ist als meine bescheidene Meinung zu verstehen, die von Historikern sowohl geteilt als auch bestritten wird. Wie immer, wenn versucht wird etwas zu bewerten.


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. Mai 2010)

D4NTE schrieb:


> sag mir bitte wo steht das der name negativ auf seinem server aufgefallen ist? er sagt selber er ist im arsenal darauf gestoßen, also bitte erst hirn einschalten dann flamen.
> 
> ich hab gehört lesen wird in der schule beigebracht...




dann hast du wohl nicht aufgepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


abba hirn is an bei mir keine bange ^^ 




Headsick schrieb:


> Man kann nicht von allen erwarten, alles zu verstehen oder nachvolluiehen zu können.* Nur so am Rande, bei uns auf dem Server hatte sich vor einer Weile ein Char so benannt und ist extrem negativ im /2 aufgefallen, darufhin habe ich aus Neugier mal im Arsenal nachgeschaut, wieviele Idioten es noch gibt,* um mich ein wenig zu schocken XD ..ich verbringe bestimmt nicht den lieben langen Tag damit, nach soetwas gezielt zu suchen.


----------



## Steve89 (15. Mai 2010)

D4NTE schrieb:


> sag mir bitte wo steht das der name negativ auf seinem server aufgefallen ist? er sagt selber er ist im arsenal darauf gestoßen, also bitte erst hirn einschalten dann flamen.
> 
> ich hab gehört lesen wird in der schule beigebracht...



Epic fail so jetz kann ich in ruhe schlafen gehn...


----------



## Petu (15. Mai 2010)

Eifelcop schrieb:


> (...)
> Also mir ist es auch nicht egal. Solche Leute erreichen mit ihren "Namen" genau das, was wir nicht wollen. Ihre Aufmerksamkeit und Zurschaustellung ihrer politischen Gesinnung.
> (...)



Das ist keine Politische Gesinnung, sondern Vakuum im Gehirn, aber was soll man auch erwarten bei Menschen die wegen absoluter und totaler Dummheit keinen Ausbildungsplatz finden? Irgenwie muss man sich ja profilieren. Solche Leute verdienen einen instant Bann, natürlich auf Lebenszeit.

Im übrigen lassen sich die Missetaten aus dem dritten Reich nicht durch den erhobenen Zeigefinger mit dem Hinweis auf Stalin rechtfertigen.


----------



## Bioernus (15. Mai 2010)

hättest du es nicht reingeschrieben, wäre mir garnicht aufgefallen, dass es rückwärts adolfhitler heisst.
ausserdem kann man 65 jahre nach ende des krieges auch mal entspannter damit umgehen. jeder kennt die geschichte und wer sich diese menschen trotzdem als leitfigur wählt ist selber schuld.

ach ja, ich plädiere für schliessung des threats, bevor hier ne super tolle diskussion ums dritte reich losgeht....


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Mai 2010)

Filter würden in jeden Fall scheitern.
Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel:
*Duschlampe
*Ist das jetzt eine Dusch-Lampe oder Du Schlampe?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (15. Mai 2010)

das einfachste wär es NPC namen zu blocken und "Aktzente" nicht nutzbar zu machen


----------



## D4NTE (15. Mai 2010)

Steve89 schrieb:


> Epic fail so jetz kann ich in ruhe schlafen gehn...



epic fail nicht wirklich^^

ich habe meine antwort lediglich auf dem ersten post des TE angesetzt. warum soll ich mir den ganzen thread dazu durchlesen WENN ich nur schnell meine antowrt darauf geben möchte. naja wayne ist für mich kein hals und beinbruch.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (15. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin ganz klar für deine Meldung allein weil solche Idioten das Spiel kaputt machen. Bei uns auf dem Server hat sich auch vor kurzen ein lvl 1 Char eingelogt mit einem Nationalsotialistischen Namen (k.a. mehr wie genau) und via Caps rumgespammt.
Solche Geschmacklosigkeiten gehören meiner Meinung nach weder in ein Spiel noch in das öffentliche Leben was die Leute daheim oder unter sich am Stammtisch labern wird man schlecht verbieten können, Rede/Meinungsfreiheit und so aber es muss keinen Weg zu den Leuten finden die es nicht intressiert. Wenn man sich als Deutscher seiner Geschichte stellen will und mehr über die Fehler der Vergangenheit lernen will dann aber bitte nicht so und wenn einer sagt das Reltih nicht unbedingt eine Botschaft rüberbringen soll der sollte nochmal ganz stark darüber nachdenken. Allerdings wird man es sicher nicht schaffen mittels Filter jedes Anagramm von dem Mann zu verbieten da es auch ohne ´`^ 11*10*9*8*7*6*5*4*3*2*1 Möglichkeiten gibt den Namen zusammenzusetzen.


----------



## Jester (15. Mai 2010)

D4NTE schrieb:


> epic fail nicht wirklich^^
> 
> ich habe meine antwort lediglich auf dem ersten post des TE angesetzt. warum soll ich mir den ganzen thread dazu durchlesen WENN ich nur schnell meine antowrt darauf geben möchte. naja wayne ist für mich kein hals und beinbruch.




Pff, ich hab mal in der ersten Klasse nen Buch angefangen zu lesen, gib mal Abiprüfungen her, ich hab doch keine Lust mir all den Rest durchzulesen!
Dann hätt ich doch auch keine Zeit mehr mich in Foren lächerlich zu machen...


----------



## madmurdock (15. Mai 2010)

Hachja, das schlimme ist ja nicht, dass hier Nazis posten, sondern ignorante, teils politisch völlig apathische Zeitgenossen, die vor der Vergangenheit so viel Respekt haben wie das Privatfernsehen von guten Sendungen.


----------



## Piposus (15. Mai 2010)

Ich frage mich einfach, was die Familie Hitler machte. Die mussten alle ihre Namen ändern, weil Gutmenschen nicht zwischen Täter und Angehörigen unterscheiden können und diese möglicherweise auch töten würden? Es gibt und gab auch andere Massenmörder in der Geschichte, deren Namen heute teilweise ganz legal verehrt werden.

2 Beispiele: Stalin, Che Guevara. Den letzteren trägt man gerne auch auf T-Shirts und findet es cool, mit dem Bild eines gnadenlosen Massenmörders auf der Brust rumzulaufen.


----------



## Headsick (15. Mai 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Hachja, das schlimme ist ja nicht, dass hier Nazis posten, sondern ignorante, teils politisch völlig apathische Zeitgenossen, die vor der Vergangenheit so viel Respekt haben wie das Privatfernsehen von guten Sendungen.




Damit hast du leider viel zu recht...und beschwörst gleich noch eine Welle von "omg such dir n Hobby" hervor. 
 Dennoch allen einen guten Morgen und ich bin erstmal weg^^ 
Tschö mit ö sag ich mal


----------



## Terminsel (15. Mai 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Und was bitte soll daran so schwer sein? Alles abzudecken, klar das geht nicht, aber dem Großteil kann man damit schon verbeugen..




Jeden Namen eines jeden Tyrannen, oder anderer Personen, die sich in der Geschichte nicht besonders mit Ruhm bekleckert haben?
Jedes Schimpfwort?
Jede mögliche Werbebotschaft?
Und das ganze vorwärts, rückwärts, sonstwie als Anagramm, mit allen Sonderzeichen und in jeder codierten Schriftsprache?

Viel Spaß... ;-)

Zum Thema: die beste Art, derlei Leute und ihre "Botschaften" zu behandeln ist, sie schlichtweg zu ignorieren. Allein die Tatsache, dass diese Geschichte Grundlage einer Forendiskusion ist, verschafft diesen Leuten (und wahrscheinlich besonders dem Arenateam) unnötige Publicity.

@XBashorNOT: Theor80 verwendet den Begriff "Leistung" hier wertneutral. Eine Leistung ist an und für sich erst mal nicht zwangsläufig positiv oder negativ. Der Begriff ist nur durch unsere Gesellschaft in der Umgangssprache positiv behaftet, wenn man beispielsweise sagt, jemand hätte eine Leistung erbracht. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass der Begriff an sich gar keine Wertung vornimmt. Man kann hier also durchaus von Leistung sprechen, allerdings nur im sachlichen und neutralen Sinne. Das ist weder verherrlichend noch sonstwie positiv gemeint, sondern beschreibt hier nur das erfolgreiche Durchführen einer Handlung.
Das diese Handlung in keinster Weise positiv war, darüber müssen wir uns nicht unterhalten.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (15. Mai 2010)

naja solche Spinner gibt es immer wieder und sollte man ignorieren. 
Natürlich ist es nicht korrekt aber ich bin hier nich angestellter von Blizz der nix zu tun hat (nicht bös gemeint)

Aber als letztens bei uns um 2 uhr nachts im handelschan (ich nenn sie mal "Judenwitze", wobei der witz meiner meinung nach nicht gegeben ist) publiziert wurden habe auch ich ein Ticket geschrieben weil das geht gar nicht auch wenn es vllt nicht böse beabsichtigt wurde.
Dieses Spiel ist ab 12 Jahre wobei der Anteil dieser Jahreszahl um die Uhrzeit sehr gering sein sollte.
Ich hab nur mal kurz nach gefragt ob sie sie nich mehr alle haben, bekam ich nur als Antwort wären ja Randgruppen witze.

Randgruppen sind für mich: Taxifahrer, Blizz GMs und solche leute (nicht bös gemeint, nehmt mich weiterhin bitte mit xD)
Witze über Menschen die im 3ten reich zu massen ermordet worden sind, sind für mich keine Randgruppe.

LG euer Zul


----------



## Gronn (15. Mai 2010)

Das Melden von dem Namen Adolf, ist in meinen Augen einfach nur eine Diskriminierung derer die so heißen und zeigt wie sehr du von Propaganda beeinflusst bist. Im übrigem gibt es den Familiennamen Hitler in Deutschland noch um die 2000-mal hier eine Quelle: http://nachname.gofeminin.de/w/nachnamen/nachname-hitler.html


----------



## Topfkopf (15. Mai 2010)

Jetzt mal im ernst, wie lange noch? Wie lange muss Deutschland sich das 3. Reich noch vorhalten lassen? Lass sie sich doch Adolf Hitler nennen, wen störts? Oder haste Angst die kriegen 10% mehr Crit im PvP auf jüdische Spieler? Selten so gelacht... 

Hitler ist ein ganz normaler Familienname, den es in DE auch noch gibt. Und Adolf ist ein ganz normaler Name. Und ganz im Ernst, umso mehr ausmerksamkeit diese Menschen kriegen, umso heftiger treiben die es. Ignorier den Schrott und fertig. Wegen sonen Blödsinn müssen Spieler mit normalen supportanfragen wieder länger warten. 

Außerdem, schonmal dran gedacht das die irgendwas elfisches nehmen wollten, Reltih, und haben gar nicht gemerkt was es rückwärts heißt? Ja, und solche zufälle gibts wirklich. Flodareltih, machens wirs so: Florareltifh, einmal vertippt und einen buchstaben vergessen, und schon haben wir aus nem Elfischklingendem Namen Adolf Hitler rückwärts gemacht. 

OMG, wenn man bei meinem Namen ein paar buchstaben verändert und entfernt kommt auch Hitler bei raus...HILFE, bitte nciht bannen!!!

Ehrlich Leute, man kanns auch übertreiben. Immer dieses getue um einen Namen, oh hilfe, der Zentralrat der Juden könnte Incen und uns onehitten wenn wir den nicht bannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## komat (15. Mai 2010)

was ist so schlimm daran wenn sich einer hittler oder sonst wie nennt? ich kann mich auch adolf hittler heil an die macht sosntwas nennen, ich zweifle drann das dies irgendetwas in der welt ändert


----------



## Gerti (15. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Char mit dem Namen F*cken erstellen will, geht das nicht... :<



Geht denn Fikcen?


----------



## Lythisyora (15. Mai 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es sehr schade, dass hier soviele einfach immer alles ignorieren. Ignorieren ist leider nicht immer die Universallösung. Mir persönlich machen unangemessene Namen im Spiel die Atmosphäre einfach kaputt. Das liegt aber daran, dass ich mir zu Beginn bewusst einen RP-Server ausgesucht habe & die Regeln eines solchen Servers bei Blizzard nicht mehr wirklich so beachtet werden wie anfangs (Ja, anfangs gab es bei Blizz tatsächlich Kundensupport). 
Gut, ich gebe zu, ich ignoriere solche Namen mittlerweile auch, indem ich einfach alle Namen ausgeblendet habe, aber ich tue dies nur, weil auf meine Tickets nicht wirklich reagiert wurde (Und nein, ich schreibe nicht am laufenden Band Tickets, sondern nur in Extremfällen). Ich finde trotzdem, dass extrem unangemessene Namen nach wie vor gemeldet werden sollten.
Es ist zwar ein heikles Thema & ich verstehe auch, dass manche hier normale Menschen mit diesem speziellen Namen als diskriminiert ansehen, ich denke jedoch dass niemand hier diese Menschen diskriminieren will. Wenn man so ins Detail geht, findet man immer genauso viele Argumente für ein Thema, wie dagegen.

Meine Erklärung für solche & andere momentane Probleme bei Blizzard ist jedoch: Kundensupport ist bei Blizz nicht mehr groß geschrieben. Anfangs wurde noch auf Verstöße geachtet, es wurden bugs schneller behoben, etc. Heute heißt es nur noch "Kauft euch das neue pet im Onlineshop", denn die Maschine WoW läuft auch ohne Kundenbetreuung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VHRobi (15. Mai 2010)

Erinnert mich an eine Story mit einem Kollegen.
Ich zockte ne weile auf seinem Server und nannte mich wie er "Naruk". Ich Ñaruk.
Eines tages begegne ich einem Spieler, der Kuran heisst und sage, der spinnt doch so zu nennen.
Da während dem gespräch "Kuran" noch beleidigend wurde, eröffnete ich ein Ticket und sagte dem GM, das man sich ja auch nicht Bibel, Gott oder Allah nennen darf.
Der GM sagte: "willst du mich verarschen?"
Ich verstand nicht was der GM da meinte, warum sollte ich den verarschen? Also lese ich alles genau nochmal was geschrieben wurde und genau in diesem moment, als ich mein Name betrachte, merke ich.. omg.. 
Frage ich den Kollegen im TS ob er wusste das unser name rückwärts Kuran heisst. Wusste er auch nicht..
"Also müssen jetzt alle den Namen ändern?" frage ich dem Gamemaster und er meinte, es gäbe kein grund dafür.
Ticket zu..

Aber doch, solche Namen darf man ja gar nicht verwenden, ich erinnere mich am Kollegen der sich "Thor" nannte und deswegen umbenennen musste.. Gottheiten & Religiöses zeugs ist ja nicht erlaubt..
(hätte beim ticket den link posten sollen)

http://www.wow-europ...amingp2.shtml#i

Diese Kategorie schließt alle Namen ein, die offen oder versteckt: 
*wichtige Religionen oder religiöse Figuren darstellen (z.B. Jesus, Christentum, Buddha) *
 Wenn jemand einen solchen Namen für seinen Charakter, seine Gilde oder sein Tier gewählt hat, kann er/sie: 
*einen zufällig erstellten und vorübergehenden Namen erhalten, der mit dem Online-Ticketsystem wieder geändert werden kann *
*eine Verwarnung erhalten *
*zeitweilig oder permanent aus dem Spiel ausgeschlossen werden *
naja egal, beide Naruk's gibt es nicht mehr, ich spiele nichtmehr auf dem Server und er ist zur Horde gewechselt und hat einen neuen Namen.


----------



## Topfkopf (15. Mai 2010)

VHRobi schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an eine Story mit einem Kollegen.
> Ich zockte ne weile auf seinem Server und nannte mich wie er "Naruk". Ich Ñaruk.
> Eines tages begegne ich einem Spieler, der Kuran heisst und sage, der spinnt doch so zu nennen.



Heißt das dingen nciht Koran, mit o?


----------



## Kagaru (15. Mai 2010)

Das mit Gottheiten etc kann nicht stimmen .
Es mag zwar so stehen aber wird niemals vollzogen .

christus etc vllt aber allg. Gottheiten nicht .

Man nehme Asherah = Göttin , den namen allein gibt es auf Deutschen Servern ca 145 mal .
Und noch viele viele Gottheiten mehr ;D


----------



## VHRobi (15. Mai 2010)

Hab grad mal gegoogelt, er findet ergebnisse unter Kuran sowohl auch Koran.
@Topfkopf


----------



## Obsurd (15. Mai 2010)

mit den Namen geht das halt auch seine Zeit, wenn sich ein Arenateam so nennt kann nicht einfach einer kommen und das Team löschen, die kriegen auch ein paar Stunden um sich einen neuen Namen auszudenken,


----------



## Topfkopf (15. Mai 2010)

VHRobi schrieb:


> Hab grad mal gegoogelt, er findet ergebnisse unter Kuran sowohl auch Koran.
> @Topfkopf



Na wenn das so ist. Trotzdem find ich es dämlich das wegen irgendwelche umgedrehten Namen so ein Aufstand gemacht wird. Solange die Typen nicht durch Azeroth rennen und dabei propaganda betreiben...


----------



## Akusai (15. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ui, und wo ist die Begründung? Ja, wird keine kommen das ist eh klar.
> Einfach mal geplappert ohne nachzudenken was so ein Filter leisten müsste um fast jede ungewollte Kombination zu verhindern, was?



und nur weil es schwer ist lässt man es gleich ganz? Na das ist ja ne Einstellung.
und Reltih ist niemals n Versehen.


----------



## Topfkopf (15. Mai 2010)

Akusai schrieb:


> und nur weil es schwer ist lässt man es gleich ganz? Na das ist ja ne Einstellung.
> und Reltih ist niemals n Versehen.



Denkst du wirklich? Nurak auch nicht? Lebib auch nicht? nilast könnte auch ein versehen sein... Nich so engstirnig und immer gleich das böseste denken, es gibt immer Leute die nicht sofort alles umdrehen was sie lesen. Und es gibt auch sowas, das nennt sich vertippen.


----------



## Frauenversteher (15. Mai 2010)

Headsick schrieb:


> Moin, liebe Community! Ich bin vor kurzem im Arsenal über die Namen Flodareltih und Reltihfloda gestoßen, die umgekehrt Adolfhitler oder Hitleradolf bedeuten. Diese habe ich dem Support gemeldet und sie wurden auch anschließend relativ fix aus dem Arsenal entfernt. Ich habe ebenfalls den Namen : Reltih dort entdeckt und noch viel drastischer ein Arenateam, welches sich reltiH nennt. Auch diese habe ich ebenfalls gemeldet und nachdem über den Support nichts geschehen ist auch noch einmal ingame per Ticket gemeldet. Aber auch dort ist bisher nichts passiert, will heissen diese Namen bestehen wieterhin, was ich aufs schärfste kritisiere. Was mich jetzt interessiert ist einfach mal die Frage, ob es noch mehr Möglichkeiten gibt, diese Art Namensverstöße zu melden und /oder zu bestrafen. Bzw. da man ja keine von Blizzard verhängten Maßnahmen mitgeteilt bekommt, was genau passiert den Leuten, die sich solche dermaßen derbe und unpassende Namen geben. Einach Name ändern und peng oder müssen diese Leute in "extremen" Fällen (was in diesem Fall so ist, meiner Meinung nach) auch mit Strafen rechnen? Ich empfinde es so unglaublich unpassend sich nach dieser Person zu bennenen... und ich finde es ziemlich schwach, dass es schlicht keine passenden Namensfilter gibt, bei der Char Erstellung... Ich hoffe auf eine zumindest ein wenig sachliche Diskussion und wünsche allseits noch ein schönes WE, Grüsse



Also wenn du nichts besseres zu tun hast, als im Arsenal nach solchen Namen zu suchen dann würde ich sagen Du bist leicht krank. 
Auch Adolf gehört zu unserer Vergangenheit dazu(leider). Das ist jetzt lange her, nur werden wir Deutschen den Kerl wohl so schnell nicht mehr los.
Andere Länder machen(oder haben gemacht) auch sehr viel Schwachsinn. Ich denke da an die englischen Kolonien in England...
Von den Amis ganz zu schweigen, die Russen haben in Afganistan mist gemacht die Liste ist lang.....


----------



## Hortensie (15. Mai 2010)

Eifelcop schrieb:


> Also mir ist es auch nicht egal. Solche Leute erreichen mit ihren "Namen" genau das, was wir nicht wollen. Ihre Aufmerksamkeit und Zurschaustellung ihrer politischen Gesinnung.
> Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich dieses rechtsextreme Pack auch hasse, gehört jedwede Anspielung auf sowas verboten und damit gebannt.
> Was glaubt ihr denn, warum es extra ein Straftatbestand mit dem Namen "Verbreiten von Propagandamitteln verfassungswidirger Organisationen" oder "Verwendung von Kennzeichen verfassungswidriger Organisationen" gibt? Und dazu gehört ebenso dieser Name, der leider Gottes mit unserem Land eng in Verbindung steht. Genauso wie Hakenkreuze, S-Runen etc pp.
> Wer mit solchen Namen herumprahlt, will auf sich aufmerksam machen. Jetzt denkt auch bitte darüber nach, dass Belgier, Schweizer, mögl. Niederländer auf den deutschsprachigen Servern spielen. Und mit Sicherheit auch viele Deutsche mit Migrationshintergrund.
> ...



Volle Zustimmung

Wir dürfen unsere Geschichte nicht vergessen oder verharmlosen.

" Ein Volk, welches seine Geschichte vergisst, ist dazu verurteilt sie zu wiederholen"


----------



## sorahn (15. Mai 2010)

Hm...bei uns auf dem Server heißen auch manche Leute "Kühlschrank", "Brotdose" oder "Mieseschneck"...macht jemand irgendetwas dagegen? Nö. Aber wenn ich einen meiner Charackter "Seradane" (damals ganz unwillkürlich ausgewählt/ausgedacht) nenne, meldet sich - als der besagte Charackter schon längst 80 ist - ein GM und meint, dieser Name ist Eigentum von Blizzard, bitte umbenennen (siehe Hinterland, Norden). Also für mich klingt "Seradane" auf einem RP-Server wie dem meinigen wesentlich anständiger als "Kühlschrank" ôO
Soviel zum Thema...falls das jetzt halbwegs dazu passend war; abgesehen von der Hitler-oder-nicht-Debatte. Bei uns gab es schließlich auch schon Gilden die "Hitlerjugend" oder "Konzentrationslager SW" hießen.


----------



## Zafric (15. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte mal anmerken, dass nur in Deutschland gewisse Namen mit dem Hintergrund verboten sind. Umgedrehte Namen würde ich mal sagen, sind schwer irgendwie rechtlich zu belangen. Wenn sich einer "HH 88" nennt, wir man ihn auch net dafür dran kriegen, obwohl man weiss, was gemeint ist. Hinzu kommt, dass WoW International ist, es kann Blizzard also in zweierlei Hinsicht völlig Wumpe sein, ob sich wer adolfhitler rückwärts nennt. 

Als Beispiel nenne ich mal 3 Arena Teams aus England, die "Waffen SS" heissen. 
Mir selbst ist auch schon das Team "Wehrmacht" über den Weg gelaufen, was ich derzeit aber net mehr wiederfinde.

Ohne, dass ich die rechte Szene hier in irgendeiner Weise in Schutz nehmen möchte, aber ich wette mal, dass die Gilde "Schwarzer Block" hier jedem Schnuppe ist.


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Mai 2010)

Also zu dem H.thema, wir hatten auf Malygos mal den fall da haben sich 3 Chars namens Göring Himmler und Hitler einen Spaß gemacht und Nordhain,Goldhain und Westfall zugespammt^^ auf die Frage was der Scheiß soll sagten diese im /1 was wollt ihr wir sind keine Deutschen wir dürfen das wir sind ja dann keine Nazis"
Also ihr dürft nicht denken das es nur Deutsche sind die so Faxen machen^^

aber das genialste ist^^ blizzard machts ja selbst mit dem internierungslager im Alterac ja selbst nicht besser^^( wenn man es mal alles auf die Spitze treiben will)


----------



## Zodttd (15. Mai 2010)

Also denkst du, dass Nazis bekehrt sind und zur CDU wechseln wenn du ihre Chars bei Blizzard meldest?
Mal ehrlich ich find es sogar besser wenn die mit namen wie Flodareltih rummrennen, da weiss man wenigstens sofort woran man ist.
Außerdem bekommen die dadurch nur einen gratis Namenwechsel...


----------



## Knallkörper (15. Mai 2010)

es gibt auch leute die sich "nhosneruh" und meldet man sowas gleich? NEIN!

btw finde nicht das es flamen ist wenn jemand sagt: such dir nen hobby... sondern nen gut gemeinter tip!


----------



## Zafric (15. Mai 2010)

Ach das waren noch Zeiten, als man RP-Server noch halbwegs ernst genommen hat und die RP-Polizei jeden einzelnen Namen, der nur entfernt nicht RP war gemeldet hat. 
Ist leider heute net mehr so... da muss halt das Hobby erweitert werden und neue Möglichkeiten aufgedeckt werden, wie man möglichst oft mit nem GM reden kann.


----------



## talsimir (15. Mai 2010)

Naja ich meine wo ich den Namen das Erstemal gelesen habe, bin ich gar nicht draufgekommen das es Rückwerts A.... ergibt O.o... Ich meine hätte auchn cooler RP-Name sein können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DreiHaare (15. Mai 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> Ignore ftw? Schon nach sowelchen Namen zu suchen ist arm. Naja jedem das seine. (Willst mich jez reporten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich finde es mehr als gerechtfertigt solche Namen zu melden...aber ich sehe natürlich auch ein, dass nicht jeder sowas verstehen kann. Es gehört ein gewisses geistiges Potential dazu, die Handlung des TE verstehen zu können...und darüber kann schließlich nicht jeder verfügen.


----------



## talsimir (15. Mai 2010)

Lythisyora schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist es sehr schade, dass hier soviele einfach immer alles ignorieren. Ignorieren ist leider nicht immer die Universallösung. Mir persönlich machen unangemessene Namen im Spiel die Atmosphäre einfach kaputt. Das liegt aber daran, dass ich mir zu Beginn bewusst einen RP-Server ausgesucht habe & die Regeln eines solchen Servers bei Blizzard nicht mehr wirklich so beachtet werden wie anfangs (Ja, anfangs gab es bei Blizz tatsächlich Kundensupport).
> Gut, ich gebe zu, ich ignoriere solche Namen mittlerweile auch, indem ich einfach alle Namen ausgeblendet habe, aber ich tue dies nur, weil auf meine Tickets nicht wirklich reagiert wurde (Und nein, ich schreibe nicht am laufenden Band Tickets, sondern nur in Extremfällen). Ich finde trotzdem, dass extrem unangemessene Namen nach wie vor gemeldet werden sollten.
> Es ist zwar ein heikles Thema & ich verstehe auch, dass manche hier normale Menschen mit diesem speziellen Namen als diskriminiert ansehen, ich denke jedoch dass niemand hier diese Menschen diskriminieren will. Wenn man so ins Detail geht, findet man immer genauso viele Argumente für ein Thema, wie dagegen.
> 
> ...



Naja du musst wohl auch damit leben das Blizzard nicht alle 5 Minuten sich um einen Namensverstoß kümmern kann, zu Classic Zeiten war WoW nur ein viertel so groß wie jetzt. Das sprengt den Support zum ersten und die Beantwortung der Tickets lassen auf sich warten, wenn sie überhaupt beantwortet werden denn bei Blizzard steht sowas ganz am Ende der To-Do-Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich hab echt Verständnis mit Blizzard, ich kann absolut nach empfinden das sowas einfach daneben ist sich solche kindischen Namen zuzulegen aber was soll Blizzard da machen? In der Zeit wo sie mit Dir darüber reden werden bestimmt 4 weitere Characktäre mit solchen Namen erstellt :I.


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. Mai 2010)

klugscheissermodus AN : 

wenn ueberhaupt sind das alles Neo-Nazi´s, 
denn ich glaube kaum das spieler mit dieser Art von Namen nicht schon seit 1945 leben und dann noch wow spielen wenn sie schaetzungsweise 80 Jahre alt sind .... 
Modus AUS



D4NTE schrieb:


> epic fail nicht wirklich^^
> 
> ich habe meine antwort lediglich auf dem ersten post des TE angesetzt. warum soll ich mir den ganzen thread dazu durchlesen WENN ich nur schnell meine antowrt darauf geben möchte. naja wayne ist für mich kein hals und beinbruch.



naja in nem forum sollte man sich eigtl zu nem beitrag wo man seinen senf zu geben moechte eigtl alle seiten lesen damit man dem verlauf der forumsdikussion folgen kann ... 
nja

zurueck zum thema 


> " Ein Volk, welches seine Geschichte vergisst, ist dazu verurteilt sie zu wiederholen"


ganz interessanter aspekt ... nur wird von der allgemeinheit nur auf wem rumgehackt ? richtig uff den deutschen ... 
sagt der deutsche zum auslaender :"scheiss auslaender" wird er als nazi abgestempelt (wobei nazi hier immer noch der falsche begriff ist)
sagt der auslaender zum deutschen:"scheiss kartoffel"(an dieser stelle , kartoffeln kommen urspruenglich aus SUEDAMERIKA xD) soll dies angeblich eine schutzreaktion auf die vorherige deskriminierung des deutschen sein ... 
oder als aktuelles beispiel
die englische presse die auf geschmackloseste art & weise unseren schwarzen trikots der deutschen nationalmannschaft als SS-uniform darstellt und im nachhinein sagt "war doch nurn witz" ... wer klopft solchen leuten auf die finger ?! richtig .,.. NIEMAND ....weils ja immer noch die BRD gibt uff die man immer schoen drauf halten kann -.-
ich sag ja nicht das man die deutsche vergangenheit ruhen lassen sollte , doch verlang ich eigtl das die andern nationen auch mal an den pranger gestellt werden ... 
irgendwo laeuft doch wie immer halt was falsch in der allgemeinheit <.<

edit


IstalkU schrieb:


> wer so wenig zu tun hat und im arsenal adolfhitler rückwärtgeschrieben sucht , gehört auch gebannt


und nochmal fuer die lesefaulen , der TE hat aufgrund von negativem auffallen im /2-chat den namen reltih im arsenal eingegeben .... ich weiss gar nich wieso hier immer dieser unqalifizierte unfug kommt von wegen man haette "zuviel" zeit . wenn ich ingame bin drueck ich die windowstaste , oeffne mozilla , klicke aufs arsenal oben bei den favoriten und geb den namen ein , is ne sache von ~5-10 sekunden .. abba das muss ja nen potienzieller zeitverlust beim zocken sein oO


----------



## JohnW (15. Mai 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Und was bitte soll daran so schwer sein? Alles abzudecken, klar das geht nicht, aber dem Großteil kann man damit schon verbeugen..



Du kennst ganz offensichtlich das Scunthorpe-Problem nicht - eine kleine englische Ortschaft, die Kraft eines verruchten weiblichen Körperteils im Nahmen aus weiten Teilen des Netzes getilgt wurde. Niemand kann einen Filter schreiben, der sowohl alle "anstößigen" Namen herausfiltert als auch alle zulässigen Namen durchlässt.

Aber was machen wir armen Deutschen eigentlich mit Menschen, die sowohl Ausländer als auch Faschisten sind?


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (15. Mai 2010)

Hey,

wen stört das denn? Ich musste meinen Namen ändern weil er Duce war. Ich find sowas nur lächerlich, durchstöberst du das Arsenal nach Namen die dir nicht gefallen? Anscheinend schon.

mfg


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. Mai 2010)

Es ist schon wirklich erschreckend wie gleichgültig sich hier einige verhalten. 

Ich wette allen denen der vom TE genannte name egal ist sind auch die sorte die die Straßenseite wechseln würden wenn ne Alte Dame überfallen oder jemand verprügelt werden würde.

Was der TE da gemacht hat ist vollkommen korrekt gehandelt und ihr solltet alle seinem beispiel folgen auch bei namen wie "Kriegerkrieger", "Déâthkîllâ", "killakilla" oder sonstwelche unpassende namen.

Genau solche Namen sind ein weiteres Beispiel dafür dass auf Deutsche, Schweizer und Österreicher ein Schlechtes Bild geworfen wird. Diese Sache sollte nun wirklich nicht Ignoriert oder verdrängt werden.

Ich denke mal dass Blizzard wirklich was dagegen macht und solche verstöße mit in die Bannwellen mit einfließen oder diese sich ggf. in einer großen Welle umbenennen müssen.

Als einzelner ist man dagegen machtlos, wenn mehr Leute mal den A... in der Hose hätten und dagegen vorgehen würden, würds auch schneller mit einer entsprechenden gegenmaßnahme gehen.

mfg


----------



## KilJael (15. Mai 2010)

Headsick schrieb:


> Moin, liebe Community! Ich bin vor kurzem im Arsenal über die Namen Flodareltih und Reltihfloda gestoßen, die umgekehrt Adolfhitler oder Hitleradolf bedeuten. Diese habe ich dem Support gemeldet und sie wurden auch anschließend relativ fix aus dem Arsenal entfernt. Ich habe ebenfalls den Namen : Reltih dort entdeckt und noch viel drastischer ein Arenateam, welches sich reltiH nennt. Auch diese habe ich ebenfalls gemeldet und nachdem über den Support nichts geschehen ist auch noch einmal ingame per Ticket gemeldet. Aber auch dort ist bisher nichts passiert, will heissen diese Namen bestehen wieterhin, was ich aufs schärfste kritisiere. Was mich jetzt interessiert ist einfach mal die Frage, ob es noch mehr Möglichkeiten gibt, diese Art Namensverstöße zu melden und /oder zu bestrafen. Bzw. da man ja keine von Blizzard verhängten Maßnahmen mitgeteilt bekommt, was genau passiert den Leuten, die sich solche dermaßen derbe und unpassende Namen geben. Einach Name ändern und peng oder müssen diese Leute in "extremen" Fällen (was in diesem Fall so ist, meiner Meinung nach) auch mit Strafen rechnen? Ich empfinde es so unglaublich unpassend sich nach dieser Person zu bennenen... und ich finde es ziemlich schwach, dass es schlicht keine passenden Namensfilter gibt, bei der Char Erstellung... Ich hoffe auf eine zumindest ein wenig sachliche Diskussion und wünsche allseits noch ein schönes WE, Grüsse



Das isn Scherz oder? Dir ist bewusst das es auch heute sicher noch Familien gibt die mit Nachnamen Hitler heißen und auch Männer die Adelf heißen. Wenn du so nen Namen verbieten willst nur weil er dir nicht passt, dann verbiete auchnoch "Schinkelgruber", "Bonaparte", "Musselini" und "Ceasar" etc. alles Namen von "bösen" Leuten die die Weltherrschaft angestrebt haben und gescheitert sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holy Light (15. Mai 2010)

ich find das irgendwie dumm...
naja dann heisst er halt hitler oder adolf hitler oder vor/rückwärts geschrieben (oder irgendein anderer zusammenhang)
es ist nur ein spiel interresiert doch keinen menschen wie man sich da nennt...
klar hitler hat viel mist gebaut aber sich deswegen darüber aufzuregen wen jemand sich so nennt ist schwachsinn
in Neuseeland (oder was weiss ich wie die anderen inseln da bei australien liegen heissen) gibt es noch echte personen die so heissen und das hat bisher auch niemandem geschadet...


----------



## Kankru (15. Mai 2010)

Mir ist das wurst! Es ist immerhin nur ein Name und wenn der oder die jenige das lustig findet, dann lass die Person in ihrem Glauben!


----------



## SavagePoetry (15. Mai 2010)

Toll etz les ich alle Namen rückwärts, gz


----------



## Dabow (15. Mai 2010)

SavagePoetry schrieb:


> Toll etz les ich alle Namen rückwärts, gz



Geht mir grad auch so ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benwingert (15. Mai 2010)

also ich denk mal blizz zwingt nicht zu wenige zur namensänderung sondern die falschen. ich musste zb meinen krieger saurfang umbenennen weil im namen sau drinsteckt. aber wenn blizz den namen ändern lässt dann müssten sie ja eig auch den namen des icc bosses ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also wenn sowas nich gebannt wird dann liegt das daran dass blizz mit den falschen beschäftigt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG

P.S. Nein ich hab mir nich alles durchgelesen also kann sein dass sowas schonmal gepostet wurde <3


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (15. Mai 2010)

ich musste nach fast 2 jahren meinen bankchar "Mazafakka" umbenennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dimitras (15. Mai 2010)

du hast auch nichts besseres zu tun als dedektiv im arsenal zu spielen was?


----------



## grotzel (15. Mai 2010)

benwingert schrieb:


> ich musste zb meinen krieger saurfang umbenennen weil im namen sau drinsteckt.


Nicht eher, weil ein Boss auch so heißt... finde ich nämlich auch störend, wenn sich jemand Namen aus dem WoW-Reich gibt. Am schlimmsten diese ganzen Sylvânas die da rumrennen.

Mein Krieger Todgeburt musste auch umbenannt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schon irgendwie lächerlich ... Hätte ich lieber meinen Namen behalten und dafür können die ganzen reltiH-Kinder halt auch so heißen.


----------



## Eyatrian (15. Mai 2010)

Nun ja weißt du Adolf Hitler kann man noch bannen aber wenns dann Adolf  oder so da ist kannste nicht sehr viel machen weil der Name auch HEUTE noch getragen wird !  Mein Großvater, der vor einem JAhr gestorben ist hieß Adolf  Meier und wurder er deswegen angezeigt? 

du reagierst über einfach wie alle in Deutschland über. !


Die Engländer sehen das zum Beispiel vieel gelassener.

Denen kommt zwar auch gleich das Hitler-Regime in den Kopf aber keineswegs mit der Verbindung "scheiß Nazi", sondern nehmen das mit dem gewissen schwarzen englischen Humor auf und machen Teils sogar "Witze" drüber.


Also reg dich ab, das ist vorbei !


----------



## Syrink (15. Mai 2010)

Headsick schrieb:


> Flame-Immun bin ich , seit ich dieses Forum regelmäßig lese, aber danke auch an die Leute, die sehr gut verstehen, worauf ich hinaus will! Ich empfinde die Verherrlichung speziell dieses Namens als wirklich sehr unpassend, vor allem in einem Rollenspiel. Es gibt mit Sicherheit Leute, die sich dabei nichts denken, aber dass es soviele Reltih´s gibt, kann kein Zufall sein. Und es ist schade, dass ich mit dem Thread auch wieder die (sorry) Null-Hirn-Flame-Fraktion zu Kommentaren bewege, gehört hier aber leider zum Standart (möge sich angesprochen fühlen, wer will). Und ja, natürlich hocke ich den ganzen Tag nur am Fenster, schreibe Falschparker auf, Blitze mit meiner privaten Messpistole Raser, während ich gleichzeitig im Arsenal täglich 10-12std nach komischen und anstößigen Namen suche und ausschließlich Mahnbriefe zu den Themen: "Briefumschläge, warum nicht mal Himbeergeschmack" und "Warum verschenken Reiche nicht Ihr Geld an Arme, dann wären ja alle glücklich" verfasse, wobei ich natürlich nie, die lärmenden Kinder aus den Augen verliere und ein Telefon in der Hand habe um sofort die Polizei über lautstark randalierende und musikhörende Nachbarn in Kenntnis zu setzen...es gilt nach wie vor, bitte immer erst denken, dann posten, vielen dank



Genau! Verbieten wir die Namen und danach nehmen wir auchnoch alle Geschichtsbücher in Deutschland und verbrennen sie.


----------



## No_ones (15. Mai 2010)

Der Sohne eines Freundes hat sich mal "Yourfriend" ( oO ) auf einem RP server genannt .. er nur dafür aufgefordert sich auszuloggen und seinen Namen zu ändern ..


----------



## Petu (15. Mai 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Nun ja weißt du Adolf Hitler kann man noch bannen aber wenns dann Adolf oder so da ist kannste nicht sehr viel machen weil der Name auch HEUTE noch getragen wird ! Mein Großvater, der vor einem JAhr gestorben ist hieß Adolf Meier und wurder er deswegen angezeigt?
> (...)




Mit dem Unterschied, das sich Dein Großvater seinen Namen nicht aussuchen konnte.
In einem MMO hat man bei der Charaktererstellung aber die freie Wahl welche Buchstaben man dort eintippt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prothe (15. Mai 2010)

ich hab im arsenal auch schon himmler, hitler etc gefunden. nicht mal rückwärts geschrieben. da sie aber nicht auf deutschen servern zocken, interessiert es keinen. nur wir deutsche regen uns darüber auf.
ihr habt anscheinend probleme mit unserer vergangenheit.
ich nicht.


----------



## plastic (15. Mai 2010)

Dir muss auch ziemlich langweilig sein oder, lieber TE!?!?!


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. Mai 2010)

Syrink schrieb:


> Genau! Verbieten wir die Namen und danach nehmen wir auchnoch alle Geschichtsbücher in Deutschland und verbrennen sie.



naja nen gewisser unterschied zwichen nem geschichtsbuch und nem charackternamen in nem spiel is dann doch vorhanden .... 
und zum thema "die englaender sehns gelassener" und "schwarzer humor" is ja auch ma mumpitz 
wenn man als witz erzaehlt "wie groß war der groeßte jude -6meter stichflamme" is ja auch schwarzer humor...trotzdem is das unangebracht und nicht witzig <.<
was aber einige aus den augen verlieren is nicht der name "Reltih"sondern eher provozierende schreibweisen wie "Konzentrationslager SW" / oder arenateams mit sich dann RelitH lieH oder im zusammenhang mit schlechten benehmen die wahren uebeltaeter sind ... jemand der sich normal verhaelt abba "Floda" heisst wird wohl niemanden stoeren als ein "floda" der schlechte witze ueber auslaender/juden oder irgendwelche rechten sprueche im /2 ablaesst weil er es komisch findet !


----------



## Petu (15. Mai 2010)

Prothe schrieb:


> ihr habt anscheinend probleme mit unserer vergangenheit.
> ich nicht.



Ich meinerseits habe durchaus ein Problem damit was dort passiert ist. 
Kann man aus deiner Aussage ableiten, das es dir völlig egal ist ?


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. Mai 2010)

und weil du ein problem mit der vergangenheit hast aendert das was an dem was geschehen ist ? 
nichts .... 

die sache das man es nicht gut heisst was damals passiert is is die eine
eine andere ist es sich HEUTE noch deswegen verrueckt machen ! wegen z.T. echten kleinigkeiten


----------



## Terminsel (15. Mai 2010)

Hortensie schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung
> 
> Wir dürfen unsere Geschichte nicht vergessen oder verharmlosen.
> 
> " Ein Volk, welches seine Geschichte vergisst, ist dazu verurteilt sie zu wiederholen"



Natürlich ist das richtig, aber es ist ebenso unsinnig, nach Generationen noch permanent die Schuldkeule zu schwingen.

Man verstehe mich nicht falsch: Ich halte auch nichts davon, wenn eindeutige Anspielungen auf das dritte Reich oder andere geschichtliche Katastrophen gemacht werden. Und es ist auch richtig, diese zu melden. Sich jedoch ewig lang darüber auszulassen, gibt den Erstellern solcher Anspielungen lediglich die Bestätigung, dass sie geschafft haben, was sie wollten: Provozieren.

Man merkt an solchen Themen, dass Deutschland noch weit davon entfernt ist, seine Vergangenheit verarbeitet zu haben. Und solange man diesen grausamen Abschnitt der Geschichte immer wieder aus der Kiste holt, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.
Es ist ein Unterschied zu vergessen, oder zu verarbeiten.


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2010)

Prothe schrieb:


> ich hab im arsenal auch schon himmler, hitler etc gefunden. nicht mal rückwärts geschrieben. da sie aber nicht auf deutschen servern zocken, interessiert es keinen. nur wir deutsche regen uns darüber auf.
> ihr habt anscheinend probleme mit unserer vergangenheit.
> ich nicht.



Es kommt immer auch darauf an wer mit was konfrontiert wird. 

Wenn man sich z.B. über jemanden ärgert im Spiel sagt man vielleicht mal im TS sowas wie "Herrje ist der behindert."
Du wirst feststellen dass Leute mit behinderten Kindern solche Formulierungen absolut nicht gerne hören und ich verstehe das voll und ganz.

Die Sache ist halt die: Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Ich habe auch kein Verständnis für Leute die sich "Hitler" nennen müssen und jeder der einen Funken Verstand hat dem muss klar seind ass so ein Name nicht ankommen wird bei vielen Leuten.


----------



## Schabraxo (15. Mai 2010)

KilJael schrieb:


> Das isn Scherz oder? Dir ist bewusst das es auch heute sicher noch Familien gibt die mit Nachnamen Hitler heißen und auch Männer die Adelf heißen. Wenn du so nen Namen verbieten willst nur weil er dir nicht passt, dann verbiete auchnoch "Schinkelgruber", "Bonaparte", "Musselini" und "Ceasar" etc. alles Namen von "bösen" Leuten die die Weltherrschaft angestrebt haben und gescheitert sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welch wahre Worte.

/sign in allen Punkten.


----------



## Milissa (15. Mai 2010)

Ich find es richtig das man sollche namen meldet. Gut Adolf allein egal ob vorwärts oder rückwärts geschrieben is nicht schlimm da man nicht 100 % sagen kann wodrauf es bezogen ist. Aber Hitler das ist schon was anderes. Alles was das Dritte reich angeht sollte man Bannen "SS , Hitler, Adolfhitler " und sonstiges. Warum einfach Kinder sehen das machen sich ein reim drauf und rennen in schule herum und geben sich die Coolen Spitznamen weil die es nicht besser wissen . Aber den meisten geht es am Ar.... vorbei was mit unseren Kinder passiert muss ab und an den Allgemein Chat aus machen wenn wieder dieser Brachland chat dran is und das auf unterste ebene Perverse. 

Das Spiel ist ab 12 Jahren also haben wir Erwachsene mehr oder weniger dafür zu sorgen das die nicht noch mehr verdorben werden. Ja jetz kommen gleich die flames von wegen lass Kinder kein WoW spielen usw. Aber die meisten haben das denken verloren und verherrlichen Gewalt, Sex und drogen und verkörpern dies mitlerweile im Spiel sei es Char namen, Gildennamen Arena namen oder in ihr verhalten im chat.

Jedenfall die meisten haben ihr anstand einfach verloren oder einfach das denken. Was heut zu tage traurig ist.


----------



## wowz124 (15. Mai 2010)

Wenn interessiert wenn sich wer Hitler nennt?


----------



## plastic (15. Mai 2010)

Bin für nen close des threads. solche diskussionen gehören echt schon nicht hier her 
/meld


----------



## Topfkopf (15. Mai 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Ich finde es mehr als gerechtfertigt solche Namen zu melden...aber ich sehe natürlich auch ein, dass nicht jeder sowas verstehen kann. Es gehört ein gewisses geistiges Potential dazu, die Handlung des TE verstehen zu können...und darüber kann schließlich nicht jeder verfügen.



Ganz ehrlich? Ich finds dämlich sich um sowas zu kümmern. Das verlängert nur die wartezeit für vernünftige supportanfragen.



Yveri1985 schrieb:


> naja nen gewisser unterschied zwichen nem geschichtsbuch und nem charackternamen in nem spiel is dann doch vorhanden ....
> und zum thema "die englaender sehns gelassener" und "schwarzer humor" is ja auch ma mumpitz
> wenn man als witz erzaehlt "wie groß war der groeßte jude -6meter stichflamme" is ja auch schwarzer humor...trotzdem is das unangebracht und nicht witzig <.<



Bitte nicht hauen, aber ich musste lachen... Aber mal ganz im ernst, was is schon dabei? Respektlos den Toten gegenüber? Tja, solln se doch kommen und sich beschweren... Achne geht ja schlecht, ich hab meine Kriastalkugel verlegt...


Ich finde die Diskussion läuft sich tot, jeder hat ne andere Meinung zu dem Thema, die einen sagen is ok sowas zu machen, weil der name und die Idee dahinter einfach kacke ist, die anderen sagen ist blödsinnig, soll jeder machen was er will.

Edit: Doch kein Report for close, tut schon wer anders.


----------



## Zafric (15. Mai 2010)

Milissa schrieb:


> Ich find es richtig das man sollche namen meldet. Gut Adolf allein egal ob vorwärts oder rückwärts geschrieben is nicht schlimm da man nicht 100 % sagen kann wodrauf es bezogen ist. Aber Hitler das ist schon was anderes. Alles was das Dritte reich angeht sollte man Bannen "SS , Hitler, Adolfhitler " und sonstiges. Warum einfach Kinder sehen das machen sich ein reim drauf und rennen in schule herum und geben sich die Coolen Spitznamen weil die es nicht besser wissen . Aber den meisten geht es am Ar.... vorbei was mit unseren Kinder passiert muss ab und an den Allgemein Chat aus machen wenn wieder dieser Brachland chat dran is und das auf unterste ebene Perverse.
> 
> Das Spiel ist ab 12 Jahren also haben wir Erwachsene mehr oder weniger dafür zu sorgen das die nicht noch mehr verdorben werden. Ja jetz kommen gleich die flames von wegen lass Kinder kein WoW spielen usw. Aber die meisten haben das denken verloren und verherrlichen Gewalt, Sex und drogen und verkörpern dies mitlerweile im Spiel sei es Char namen, Gildennamen Arena namen oder in ihr verhalten im chat.
> 
> Jedenfall die meisten haben ihr anstand einfach verloren oder einfach das denken. Was heut zu tage traurig ist.




Also mir gehts so, dass mich in letzter Zeit eher die jüngeren Mitspieler beleidigen, flamen oder sonstwie unangenehm auffallen. Die Erwachsenen bei uns auf dem Realm benehmen sich in der Regel.. wie soll man sagen... erwachsen. Das soll kein Kiddyflame sein, ich hab sehr wohl auch Leute in der FL die 14 sind und noch gut erzogen wurden, aber ich glaube du gehst da bisserl zu weit mit nem Erziehungsauftrag in WoW.
Bei mir sinds tatsächlich zu 90% Leute von 12-16, die ausfallend werden. Ich seh mich aber ganz sicher nicht in der Pflicht sie irgendwie zu ermahnen oder gar zu erziehen. Die kriegen ignore und können von mir aus weiter Brachlandchatten.


----------



## TertiumNoctis (15. Mai 2010)

Headsick schrieb:


> und ich finde es ziemlich schwach, dass es schlicht keine passenden Namensfilter gibt, bei der Char Erstellung... Ich hoffe auf eine zumindest ein wenig sachliche Diskussion und wünsche allseits noch ein schönes WE, Grüsse



Naja, programmier mal nen Filter der sowas entdeckt, da scheiterst du kläglich weil sowas nicht hinbekommst. Und Blizz kann gegen solche namen auch nicht wirklich was unternehmen. Sie können ja nicht wissen ob es nun absicht vom Charersteller ist oder nicht das sein name nun rückwärts nun den kleinen dummen mann nennen soll (klingt zwar blöd aber kann schon sein).


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2010)

Es ist ein Unterschied ob ich einen namen durch geburt erhalte oder ob ich mich bewusst selbst dafür entscheide.


----------



## IIIFireIII (15. Mai 2010)

Frauenversteher schrieb:


> Also wenn du nichts besseres zu tun hast, als im Arsenal nach solchen Namen zu suchen dann würde ich sagen Du bist leicht krank.
> Auch Adolf gehört zu unserer Vergangenheit dazu(leider). Das ist jetzt lange her, nur werden wir Deutschen den Kerl wohl so schnell nicht mehr los.
> Andere Länder machen(oder haben gemacht) auch sehr viel Schwachsinn. Ich denke da an die englischen Kolonien in England...
> Von den Amis ganz zu schweigen, die Russen haben in Afganistan mist gemacht die Liste ist lang.....






Absolut richtig. Kein anderes Land pinkelt sich so gerne selber vor die Karre, wie Deutschland.


----------



## Khalinor (15. Mai 2010)

Gut, dass die Namen gemeldet wurden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schlecht, das Ganze hier breitzutreten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Auch ich bin entsetzt, zu was Menschen vor ca. 70 Jahren fähig waren. Aber auch heute noch darauf herumzureiten und zu sagen "ihr deutschen habt" ist einfach falsch. Denn wir alle hatten keinen Einfluß auf das was geschehen ist, zahlen jedoch noch immer an der Wiedergutmachung.


Ein anderes Beispiel:

Person sagt: Ich bin stolz "_beliebige Nationalität"_ zu sein.

Sagt das Geiche ein Deutscher, wird er als Nazi beschimpft.


----------



## Sualtach (15. Mai 2010)

Milissa schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ab 12 Jahren also haben wir Erwachsene mehr oder weniger dafür zu sorgen das die nicht noch mehr verdorben werden. Ja jetz kommen gleich die flames von wegen lass Kinder kein WoW spielen usw. Aber die meisten haben das denken verloren und verherrlichen Gewalt, Sex und drogen und verkörpern dies mitlerweile im Spiel sei es Char namen, Gildennamen Arena namen oder in ihr verhalten im chat.
> 
> Jedenfall die meisten haben ihr anstand einfach verloren oder einfach das denken. Was heut zu tage traurig ist.



Das Problem ist das das Spiel ab P12 ist .

Kinder sollten sowas meiner Meinung überhaupt nicht spielen.
Meine Tochter ist 11 und könnte bald WoW spielen aber , das wird sie nicht weil ich es nichtzulasse.

Die Kinder sollten lieber lernen für die Schule da haben sie was für aber nicht WoW zoken.

Aber gröstenteils haben nicht die Kinder die Schuld , es sind die Eltern.

Weil viele es egal ist was ihre Kinder machen lieber zuhause auf dem Sofa vorm Fernsehen hocken und die Kinder machen lassen und nicht prüfen was sie machen.

Es sind ja nicht alle Eltern so aber es sind sehr viele .

Würde ich mich heute so verhalten wie viele Kinder heute , dann hätte die Luft gebrannt , nur das wir damals auf sowas nicht gekommen sind , nicht mal dran gedacht haben , was heute so abgeht .

Damals nannte man sowas  Erziehung.


----------



## Topfkopf (15. Mai 2010)

Sualtach schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das das Spiel ab P12 ist .
> 
> Kinder sollten sowas meiner Meinung überhaupt nicht spielen.
> Meine Tochter ist 11 und könnte bald WoW spielen aber , das wird sie nicht weil ich es nichtzulasse.
> ...



Darf ich mal lachen du scherzkeks? Ihr seid früher keinen Deut besser gewesen, nur wurde es in den Medien nich so rumposaunt, also tu mal nich so als ob ihr engelchen gewesen wärt... Na, waren die wilden 60er deine Zeit? Kiffen, nakct rumtanzen usw? Oh ja, sehr erzogen...

Wenn ich mir die damalige Standarterziehung so ansehe, Marke Rohrstock, bin ich froh das das heutzutage verboten ist. Ich bin auch frei aufgewachsen, ohne autoritäre erziehung, ich bin antialkoholiker, rauche nicht und nehm keine Drogen. Ich glaub ich geh ins Fernseh, ich bin ein echtes Wunder! Aber das hat auchnen Grund, mir is die Kohle zu schade zum versaufen, wenn ich keinen Bock mehr auf WoW hab kann ich den Acc immerhin noch bei Ebay verkaufen...*hust*


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (15. Mai 2010)

Khalinor schrieb:


> Gut, dass die Namen gemeldet wurden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



./sign

Ich hab mal den Satz gesehen kurz der Wahn lang die Reue und das passt leider hier auch. Allerding muss man auch sagen das im Ausland das 3. Reich bzw Deutschland im 2. WK immer als Nazi-Deutschland bezeichnet wird um eine Distanz zum heutigen Deutschland zu schaffen.


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2010)

Khalinor schrieb:


> Ein anderes Beispiel:
> 
> Person sagt: Ich bin stolz "_beliebige Nationalität"_ zu sein.
> 
> Sagt das Geiche ein Deutscher, wird er als Nazi beschimpft.



Geschichtliche Vorbelastung. Man muss immer den kontext sehen.

Es heisst ja auch:
"Deutschland, Deutschland über alles,
Über alles in der Welt,"

Zu der zeit wo das Lied entstand gab es kein Deutschland. Der Sinn wurde später neu interpretiert und missbraucht.
Deswegen singt man die Strophe nicht mehr. Das ist bedaurlich aber man kann die Umstände eben nicht ignorieren.


Der tag der Deutschen Einheit müsste eigentlich 9. / 10. November sein weil da der Mauerfall war. Dummerweise war genau an dem Tag auch die Reichspogromnacht. Es wäre ziemlich ignorant gewesen den Feiertag an diesem Datum zu belassen.

Die Geschichte können wir halt nicht ändern.


----------



## Kalesia (15. Mai 2010)

es gibt auch relmmih


----------



## Topfkopf (15. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Geschichtliche Vorbelastung. Man muss immer den kontext sehen.
> 
> Es heisst ja auch:
> "Deutschland, Deutschland über alles,
> ...



Aber müssen wir sie uns immer wieder um die Ohren hauen lassen? Die amis ignorieren den Völkermord an den Indianern ja auch, der ihrem Land voraus ging. Die machen auch einfach ihr ding ohne daran zu denken.

Aber stimmt schon, alles was mit dem 3. Reich zu tun hat ist anscheinend total tabu. Bei irgendner Quizshow hat die moderatorin mal aus spaß gesagt "Arbeit macht frei", die ist gefeuert worden. Warum? Nur weil die Nazis das gesagt haben? Stimmt doch, Arbeit macht auch frei, wenn man arbeitet kann man schlecht an seine sorgen denken, ich arbeite gerne!


----------



## Edanos (15. Mai 2010)

@ TE

Ich finde man kann es auch übertreiben. Du reagierst als ob du selbst ein Opfer des 2. Weltkrieges gewesen wärst, sprich Jude oder ähnliches. Naja, sowas ist echt hypersensibel. Genau deswegen haben wir in unserem Land soviele Probleme mit dem 2. Weltkrieg bzw. Adolf Hitler. Genau wegen Leuten die so reagieren wie du, naja will das hier nicht zu sehr vertiefen.

Bei den ersten beiden Namen kann man ja verstehen das du ein Ticket geschrieben hast bzw. diese Spieler dem Support gemeldet hast aber warum schreibst du darüber einen Thread? Willst du für Diskussionsstoff sorgen? Für Flames? Du weist bestimmt genau so gut wie ich, dass man mit so einem Thema keinen "sinnvollen" Thread eröffnet hat! Naja : /

Bei dem Namen 'Reltih' würde ich jedoch aufpassen. Ich glaube das bestimmt die meisten diesen Namen für ihren Charakter wählten ohne einen Hintergedanken zu haben!!!


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Aber müssen wir sie uns immer wieder um die Ohren hauen lassen? Die amis ignorieren den Völkermord an den Indianern ja auch, der ihrem Land voraus ging. Die machen auch einfach ihr ding ohne daran zu denken.
> 
> Aber stimmt schon, alles was mit dem 3. Reich zu tun hat ist anscheinend total tabu. Bei irgendner Quizshow hat die moderatorin mal aus spaß gesagt "Arbeit macht frei", die ist gefeuert worden. Warum? Nur weil die Nazis das gesagt haben? Stimmt doch, Arbeit macht auch frei, wenn man arbeitet kann man schlecht an seine sorgen denken, ich arbeite gerne!



Musst Du ja nicht. Aber Du musst deinen Char ja auch nicht "Hitler" nennen.
Genauso sollte man als Fernsehmoderatorin keine Naziparolen von sich geben. Wenn Du als Zugfahrer deinen Pimmel fotographierst und per Bluetooth rumschickst wirst Du genauso gefeuert.


----------



## Topfkopf (15. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Musst Du ja nicht. Aber Du musst deinen Char ja auch nicht "Hitler" nennen.
> Genauso sollte man als Fernsehmoderatorin keine Naziparolen von sich geben. Wenn Du als Zugfahrer deinen Pimmel fotographierst und per Bluetooth rumschickst wirst Du genauso gefeuert.



Und da teilen sich die meinungen wieder. Ist es denn eine Naziparole? Ist es nicht eher eine wahre feststellung? Darf man einfach so jemanden feuern der unbedacht etwas gesagt hat das eigentlich stimmt, nur weil es vor 70 Jahren irgendwelche Sadisten als begründung für Sklavenarbeit verwendet haben?


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Und da teilen sich die meinungen wieder. Ist es denn eine Naziparole? Ist es nicht eher eine wahre feststellung? Darf man einfach so jemanden feuern der unbedacht etwas gesagt hat das eigentlich stimmt, nur weil es vor 70 Jahren irgendwelche Sadisten als begründung für Sklavenarbeit verwendet haben?



Du kannst den Kontext einfach nicht ignorieren und was immer Du unbedingt mit dem Satz ausdrücken willst lässt sich ganz sicher auch anders formulieren.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Mai 2010)

Wer "Arbeit macht frei" benutzt und sich über die historischen Hintergründe bewußt ist, hat es verdient gerüffelt zu werden. Ich kann nur den Kopf schütteln wie man aus voller Überzeugung nationalsozialistische Parolen und/oder Namen verwendet und sich dann damit entschuldigt, es ja ganz anders zu meinen und überhaupt der Vergleich mit dem Dritten Reich sowas von überzogen ist, schließlich sind schon über 60 Jahre ins Land gegangen.

Ist die geschichtliche Degeneration wirklich schon so weit bei den 16-20 Jährigen fortgeschritten?


----------



## Sualtach (15. Mai 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Darf ich mal lachen du scherzkeks? Ihr seid früher keinen Deut besser gewesen, nur wurde es in den Medien nich so rumposaunt, also tu mal nich so als ob ihr engelchen gewesen wärt... Na, waren die wilden 60er deine Zeit? Kiffen, nakct rumtanzen usw? Oh ja, sehr erzogen...
> 
> Wenn ich mir die damalige Standarterziehung so ansehe, Marke Rohrstock, bin ich froh das das heutzutage verboten ist. Ich bin auch frei aufgewachsen, ohne autoritäre erziehung, ich bin antialkoholiker, rauche nicht und nehm keine Drogen. Ich glaub ich geh ins Fernseh, ich bin ein echtes Wunder! Aber das hat auchnen Grund, mir is die Kohle zu schade zum versaufen, wenn ich keinen Bock mehr auf WoW hab kann ich den Acc immerhin noch bei Ebay verkaufen...*hust*



ich bin nur mal so für dich in den 70er jahren aufgewachsen.

aber ist natürlich ok.
Beispiel?

die Tochter vom Kumpel wurde ausgeladen von ner Party weil sie als einzigste nicht raucht .

Sie ist 13 !

sicher mag damals nicht alles in der Presse gewesen sein und nein wir waren keine Engel , aber die Generation der 12+ von heute könnte öfter mal noch wie zu Opas und Uropas Zeiten den Rohrstock gebrauchen.


----------



## ~White_Wolf~ (15. Mai 2010)

Naja zu dem Thema mit den Namen kann ich sagen es gibt echt menschen die das unabsichtlich tun 
z.B. habe ich seid ka wie vielen Jahren Whitewolf als nickname überall und immer und neulich wurde ich darum nazi genannt als ich fraget wie die perosn darauf gekommen ist 
bekam ich als Antwort "Weißer Wolf ist ne nazi band" das war mir 
1. nicht bewusst
2. total egal 
denn der nick bezieht sich auf den indianischen glauben und darauf das Wölfe einfach schweine geil sin XD
also nich alle verurteilen 
zu den Namen die im TE genannt wurden 
BAN BAN BAN


----------



## Khalinor (15. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wer "Arbeit macht frei" benutzt und sich über die historischen Hintergründe bewußt ist, hat es verdient gerüffelt zu werden. Ich kann nur den Kopf schütteln wie man aus voller Überzeugung nationalsozialistische Parolen und/oder Namen verwendet und sich dann damit entschuldigt, es ja ganz anders zu meinen und überhaupt der Vergleich mit dem Dritten Reich sowas von überzogen ist, schließlich sind schon über 60 Jahre ins Land gegangen.
> 
> Ist die geschichtliche Degeneration wirklich schon so weit bei den 16-20 Jährigen fortgeschritten?




Wenn man so eine "Parole" benutzt obwohl man deren brisanten Hintergrund kennt passiert das meist nur, weil man in dem Moment nicht nachgedacht hat oder sich nichts böses dabei denkt.

Und ja, die geschichtliche Degenartion ist so fortgeschritten da man besagte Themen immer und immer wieder vorgekaut bekommt. Da stumpft man ab. 
Mir geht es da nicht anders ... ich ziehe mir den Schuld-Schuh auch nicht an.

Und nein, ich bin nicht 16-20 sondern 41 Jahre.


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2010)

~White_Wolf~ schrieb:


> Naja zu dem Thema mit den Namen kann ich sagen es gibt echt menschen die das unabsichtlich tun
> z.B. habe ich seid ka wie vielen Jahren Whitewolf als nickname überall und immer und neulich wurde ich darum nazi genannt als ich fraget wie die perosn darauf gekommen ist
> bekam ich als Antwort "Weißer Wolf ist ne nazi band"



Das ist jetzt wieder etwas ganz anderes meiner Meinung und viel spezieller.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Wolf

Da muss sich aber einer mit der Nazi-Szene gut auskennen oder versucht haben dich zu verarschen. Auf Wikipedia findet sich zumindest rein gar nichts dazu. Selbst wenn ich google finde ich nur Sachen wi Country-Bands.




Khalinor schrieb:


> ... ich ziehe mir den Schuld-Schuh auch nicht an.



Verlangt niemand von Dir. Umgekehrt würde mich dann interessieren warum man "Arbeit macht frei" gröhlen und seinen Char Hitler nennen muss wenn man mit diesem kapitel der Geschichte nichts zu tun haben will.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Mai 2010)

Khalinor schrieb:


> Und ja, die geschichtliche Degenartion ist so fortgeschritten da man besagte Themen immer und immer wieder vorgekaut bekommt. Da stumpft man ab.
> Mir geht es da nicht anders ... ich ziehe mir den Schuld-Schuh auch nicht an.
> 
> Und nein, ich bin nicht 16-20 sondern 41 Jahre.



Ein aktives Erinnern hat nichts mit Schuld-Schuh zu tun. Diesen feinen Unterschied zu kennen hätte ich einem "Mitvierziger" aber schon zugetraut.


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wer "Arbeit macht frei" benutzt und sich über die historischen Hintergründe bewußt ist, hat es verdient gerüffelt zu werden. Ich kann nur den Kopf schütteln wie man aus voller Überzeugung nationalsozialistische Parolen und/oder Namen verwendet und sich dann damit entschuldigt, es ja ganz anders zu meinen und überhaupt der Vergleich mit dem Dritten Reich sowas von überzogen ist, schließlich sind schon über 60 Jahre ins Land gegangen.
> 
> Ist die geschichtliche Degeneration wirklich schon so weit bei den 16-20 Jährigen fortgeschritten?



sorry das ich dir da wiedersprechen muss ... 
ueber dem eingang von Buchenwald stand* "Jedem das Seine"* , und das is ein alltaeglicher begriff , nur weiln paar leute mitm stock im hintern denken das "arbeit macht frei"is direkt eine nationalsozialistische parole is dem noch lange nicht so !! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider is die schrift spiegel verkehrt abba man erkennt es eindeutig .... willst du mir nun weiss machen das dieser spruch nun genau wie "arbeit macht frei" ne parole darstellt ??? 



quelle : wikipedia.de


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (15. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mal ein Arena-Team erlebt: "Wir sind Hurensöhne"


2 Paladine

Schöne Selbstbeleidigung, aber irgendwie auch ziemlich... bescheuert^^

Sowas sollte auch wenigstens zur Umbenennung zwingen... hab aber kein ticket geschrieben, da ich eh keine lust hatte da wieder nur ewig auf ne antwort zu warten^^


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> sorry das ich dir da wiedersprechen muss ...
> ueber dem eingang von Buchenwald stand* "Jedem das Seine"* , und das is ein alltaeglicher begriff , nur weiln paar leute mitm stock im hintern denken das "arbeit macht frei"is direkt eine nationalsozialistische parole is dem noch lange nicht so !!
> 
> ...
> ...





> In heutiger öffentlicher Diskussion steht, ob &#8222;Jedem das Seine&#8220; historisch zu sehr belastet ist, um unbefangen verwendet zu werden. Der Forderung, durch den Verzicht auf einen gedankenlosen Gebrauch ein würdiges Andenken an die Opfer des Nationalsozialismus zu wahren und den Überlebenden Respekt zu erweisen, steht die Ansicht gegenüber, dass &#8222;Jedem das Seine&#8220; meist in einem achtbaren Sinne gebraucht worden sei, im Gegensatz beispielsweise zu &#8222;Arbeit macht frei&#8220;.


Quelle ist auch Wikipedia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sualtach (15. Mai 2010)

man kann zu fast jedem namen was finden wenn man es möchste , ob nun Adolf Hilter , Stalin , Mao us. 

ein Beispiel gefällig ?????


Name :  Rahowa 

Erläuterung :steht für &#8222;*RA*cial *HO*ly *WA*r", was &#8222;heiliger Rassenkrieg" heißt.

Link :http://de.wikipedia....ole_und_Zeichen

es gibt bei WoW 55 Spieler mit dem Namen und frag die mal ob die es wissen was der Name heist.

das ganze könnte man also ohne ende weiter führen .

Wenn man also Spieler deswegen verurteilt dann müste man zb. Warhammer online verbieten weil , WAR online ja auch gesagt wird .


WAR =(In Deutschland auch *WAW*): Steht für &#8222;White Aryan Resistance&#8220; (Weißer arischer Widerstand).


man kann es also auch übertreiben.


----------



## Shezar! (15. Mai 2010)

Ich finde ja eher man sollte Namen wie Salamibrot aus dem Verkehr ziehen.
Sowas geht mir eindeutig mehr aufn Sack als ein paar Idioten, die NS-namenwitze machen, die man zudem nichtmal auf den ersten Blick erkennt.

Allerdings finde ich die ganze Namensgeschichte halb so wild. Man kann sich auch in Kleinigkeiten reinsteigern und sich drüber aufregen, doch finde ich Bann- oder Sperraktionen ein wenig übers Ziel hinausgeschossen. Ob nun Salamibrot oder Reltih, eine gut gemeinte Aufforderung zur Namensänderung, wenn sie denn schon unbedingt sein muss, tut es auch.


----------



## Terminsel (15. Mai 2010)

Sualtach schrieb:


> sicher mag damals nicht alles in der Presse gewesen sein und nein wir waren keine Engel , aber die Generation der 12+ von heute könnte öfter mal noch wie zu Opas und Uropas Zeiten den Rohrstock gebrauchen.



Lieber sollte man ermitteln, warum sich die Generation 12+ so verhält. Tatsächlich fällt auch mir ein zunehmendes Benimm-Defizit bei vielen Kindern und Jugendlichen auf, aber dieser Rohrstock-Blödsinn kann wohl kaum dein Ernst sein!

Denn: Wenn ein Kind schlecht erzogen ist, dann sind im Regelfall die Eltern verantwortlich. Grundsätzlich wird aber die Schuld woanders gesucht.

Wenn ein Kind anfängt zu rauchen, ist es das schlechte Umfeld der Schule.
Wenn ein Kind häufig Schlägereien anzettelt, sind es Fernsehen und PC-Spiele.
Wenn ein Kind schlecht in der Schule ist, ist der Lehrer schuld.
etc.

Natürlich sind all das Faktoren, die ein Kind beeinflussen können, aber nach meiner Beobachtung vergessen Eltern gern ihre eigene Verantwortung dabei.

Ist man beispielsweise der Meinung, das eigene Kind würde schlecht durch die Medien beeinflusst, dann liegt es bei den Eltern, diese Medien zu kontrollieren. Nicht jedes Kind muss einen Internet-PC im Zimmer haben und dazu einen Fernseher, etc. Aber nein, statt diese Geräte zu entfernen wird lieber gesagt, der Staat müsse sich mehr um Jugendschutz kümmern... glorreiche Ignoranz der eigenen Verantwortung.


Sorry, bin total vom Thema abgekommen, aber mir hat der Rohrstock in der Jugend gefehlt, um mir Disziplin einzudreschen.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Mai 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> sorry das ich dir da wiedersprechen muss ...
> ueber dem eingang von Buchenwald stand* "Jedem das Seine"* , und das is ein alltaeglicher begriff , nur weiln paar leute mitm stock im hintern denken das "arbeit macht frei"is direkt eine nationalsozialistische parole is dem noch lange nicht so !!
> 
> quelle : wikipedia.de


Es verhöhnt die Opfer der NS-Zeit und suggeriert dass es die KZ-Häftlinge schon aus irgendeinem Grund verdient haben müssen, dort gelandet zu sein. Der Begriff "Jedem das Seine" ist sicher nicht so negativ behaftet wie "Arbeit macht frei" aber den geschichtlichen Hintergrund verändert es deswegen noch nicht. 




Yveri1985 schrieb:


> leider is die schrift spiegel verkehrt abba man erkennt es eindeutig .... willst du mir nun weiss machen das dieser spruch nun genau wie "arbeit macht frei" ne parole darstellt ???



Gegenfrage: Willst du mir weiß machen, dass "Arbeit mach frei" deswegen etwa keine nationalsozialistisch behaftete Aussage jener Zeit darstellt, nur weil Buchenwald die Ausnahme von der Regel bildet? Industriell wurden Menschen übrigens in allen Vernichtungslagern getötet.


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2010)

Sualtach schrieb:


> Name : Rahowa
> 
> Erläuterung :steht für „RAcial HOly WAr", was „heiliger Rassenkrieg" heißt.
> 
> ...



Womit wir wieder beim Thema wären warum ein automatischer Namensfilter nie perfekt sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abgesehn davon ist dass dann wieder ein Bereich wo man sich auch wieder streiten kann ob ein Name ob ist oder nicht.

Letztendlich bleibt hier nur reporten und entscheiden tut eben Blizzard.


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. Mai 2010)

@tikume 
das is abba absoluter unfug oO
sowas denken sich echt nur leute aus die nen stock im arsch hatten -.-
wenn ueber den eingangstoren "köln berlin oder muenchen" gestanden haette , wuerde man auch nicht direkt die staedte umbenennen bzw ihre namen als zusammenhang mit iwelchen parolen bringen Oo
ausserdem , der regierungssitz is wie damals in berlin ... macht iwer ne parole draus ?


----------



## Rijkq (15. Mai 2010)

jup... da wären wir wieder beim schuld-schuh... mehr ist das ganze auch nicht... der ami hat auch mit 2 bomben 2 ganze städte aus der umwelt geschossen und da juckts keinen ob ich mein char nuklearbombe oder wie auch immer nennen!


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> @tikume
> das is abba absoluter unfug oO
> sowas denken sich echt nur leute aus die nen stock im arsch hatten -.-
> wenn ueber den eingangstoren "köln berlin oder muenchen" gestanden haette , wuerde man auch nicht direkt die staedte umbenennen bzw ihre namen als zusammenhang mit iwelchen parolen bringen Oo
> ausserdem , der regierungssitz is wie damals in berlin ... macht iwer ne parole draus ?



Das geht meilenweit am Thema vorbei und trägt nichts zur Diskussion bei. Genauso kannst Du argumentiren dass Hitler ein Fenster in seinem haus hatte und man trotzdem heute noch Fenster sagen kann ohne sich Gedanken zu machen.
Oder sagen "Hitler musste auch scheissen, also ist jeder der scheissen muss ein Nazi!".

Es wäre sinnvoller hier halbwegs realistisch zu bleiben.


----------



## boonfish (15. Mai 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> sorry das ich dir da wiedersprechen muss ...
> ueber dem eingang von Buchenwald stand* "Jedem das Seine"* , und das is ein alltaeglicher begriff , nur weiln paar leute mitm stock im hintern denken das "arbeit macht frei"is direkt eine nationalsozialistische parole is dem noch lange nicht so !!
> 
> 
> ...



Daran musste ich bei der Disskusion auch sofort denken. 

Denn, ich halte es für falsch alles aus der NS-Zeit grundsätzlich zu dämonisieren. 
Viele unserer heutigen Bräuche haben ihre Wurzeln in dieser Zeit (siehe Maifest/Maibaum, und viele andere Festlichkeiten) 
Auch der olympische Fackellauf ist eine Propagandaerfindung Göbbels, und es gibt noch viele solcher Kleinigkeiten, die heute totgeschwiegen werden. 
Ich halte es sogar für sehr gefährlich unsere (die Deutsche) Vergangenheit zu verleugnen, und alles zu verbieten und zu verdammen. 
Denn dadurch erhalten doch Hitler und das Dritte Reich ihre Faszination. Die Faszination des Bösen, die faszination Tabus zu brechen und Grenzen zu überschreiten.
Wenn wir offener damit umgingen wäre sämtliche Faszination schnell verflogen. 

Und der Glaube mancher bei solchen Namensgebungen in Onlinespielen stehe eine politische Einstellung dahinter der irrt. 
Es sind einfach Kinder die schockieren und provozieren wollen, das ist Teil der Pupertät, wenn auch eine geschmacklose Auslebung. 
Aber, dass dahinter tatsächlich politische Motivationen stehen sollen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Terminsel (15. Mai 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> @tikume
> das is abba absoluter unfug oO
> sowas denken sich echt nur leute aus die nen stock im arsch hatten -.-
> wenn ueber den eingangstoren "köln berlin oder muenchen" gestanden haette , wuerde man auch nicht direkt die staedte umbenennen bzw ihre namen als zusammenhang mit iwelchen parolen bringen Oo
> ausserdem , der regierungssitz is wie damals in berlin ... macht iwer ne parole draus ?



Eine Stadt kann viele Bedeutungen haben, eine Parole/Sprichwort hingegen nur eine (pro kulturellem Hintergrund). Und manchmal ist diese Bedeutung so sehr belastet, dass eine weitere Verwendung des Spruches unmöglich ist.

Außerdem sind Argumente die mit "wenn das so und so gewesen wäre" anfangen in der Regel Totschlag-Argumente, die eine Diskusion nicht weiterbringen, denn niemand kann mit Gewissheit sagen, wie sich eine Sache entwickelt hätte, wären die Umstände anders gewesen. Da kann man dann nur spekulieren und das ist der Diskusion nicht förderlich.

Also könnte ich durchaus die These aufstellen: Ja, wenn Köln über dem Tor gestanden hätte, wäre die Stadt heute in Dudelhausen umbenannt worden. Willst du mir jetzt das Gegenteil beweisen? Kannst du nicht, ebensowenig, wie ich deine These widerlegen kann. Daher unsinnige Argumente, weil fiktiv.


----------



## el_loco (15. Mai 2010)

hallo hab das problem von wegen namen auch schon erlebt.
Kumpel von mir musste sich in mehreren speieln umbenennen weil er seinen chara genozidia genannt hat.
was nix mit faszination für den herrn von damals zu tun hat sondern eher mit der pvp einstellung des spielers.
Wann immer es in einem spiel 2 fraktionen gibt wird es das zeil der einen fraktion sein die andere zu zerstören.
also find ich das der name genozidia gar net so schlimm ist.
bei namen wie 1488 ah fdah etc krieg ich dann schon eher hass gefühle.
Namenskonrolle gut aber manchmal echt sinnlos!


----------



## sirspoof (15. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Sache ist halt die: Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Ich habe auch kein Verständnis für Leute die sich "Hitler" nennen müssen und jeder der einen Funken Verstand hat dem muss klar seind ass so ein Name nicht ankommen wird bei vielen Leuten.




/Sign


----------



## Topfkopf (15. Mai 2010)

nun gut, jedem das sein (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), man muss sich zwar wirklich nicht Hitler nennen, egal in welcher Form, wobei relith schon ein versehen sein kann, aber ich persönlich werde auch, obwohl ich den historischen Hintergrund kenne, den Spruch Arbeit macht frei verwenden, einfach weil es die Wahrheit ist und ich mir nciht irgendwas verbieten lasse nur weil irgendwelche geistesgestörten sadisten das als Parole verwendet haben. Wenn man jeden Spruch der so belastet ist verbieten würde mpssten wir vermutlich alle Sprichwörter vergesse, wenn man mal bedenkt wieviele Völkermörder es so gab...


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2010)

Es gibt neben einddeutigeren Sachen halt auch immer Grauzonen.

Ich persönlich würde heute auch noch "Mohrenkopf" oder "Negerkuss" sageb, aber als Hersteller würde ich natürlich einen Teufel tuen das auf meine Packung zu drucken.

Ähnliches Problem hat Sarotti mit dem Mohren. Die haben dann den Mohren zum Magier gemacht.


----------



## Gronn (15. Mai 2010)

Der Kommunismus forderte bis heute über 100 Millionen Todesopfer, müssen sich die Russen oder Chinesen, wegen ihren Namen oder ihrem geringen Widerstand gegenüber ihrer Führung rechtfertigen? 

 Nein! 

 Aber warum nicht?



 Hitler verherrlichte nicht alleine den Deutschen sonder die Nordische Rasse,

 (jemand der sich mehr mit dem Thema befasst wir wissen welche Ähnlichkeit Zionismus und Nationalsozialismus haben, hier ist zu erwähnen das der Zionismus wesentlich älter als der Nationalsozialismus ist) 

 Aufgrund dieser Verherrlichung der Nordischen Rasse war es nach dem Krieg möglich eine Propaganda in der Welt einzuführen die nicht nur den Deutschen, immer wieder an seine vermeintliche Schuld erinnern sollte, sonder ganz Nordeuropa ein Schuldgefühl auferlegte.

 Der „Kult mit der Schuld“ macht es so möglich halb Europa unterbewusst zu versklaven und sie somit für fremde Zwecke einzusetzen. Bsp. Afghanistan, gratis Lieferungen von Atom U-Booten an ein bestimmtes Land, Finanzielle Begünstigungen usw. 



 Hier sind wir wieder beim Thema, es gibt Menschen deren aufgabe ist es die Deutschen  immer wieder daran zu erinnern, Bsp. NPD, DVU diese Parteien nennt man „Gelenkte Opposition“ Solche Parteien wurden/werden auch in der Sowjet Union oder in China eingesetzt um eine Demokratie vorzutäuschen. 

 Die Aufgabe der beiden Parteien NPD und DVU liegt aber eher in der lächerlich Machung Nationaler Bewegungen.



 Ich will nicht behaupten dass ein jeder der sich solche einen Namen gibt ein „Agent“ oder ähnliches ist. Aber es beweißt wie sehr diese Antigermanistische Propaganda bereits fortgeschritten ist. In der heutigen Jugend hat sich ein Antinationales Bewusstsein entwickelt.

 Dieses Bewusst sein führt zum Europäischen Einheitsgedanken, dieser Einheitsgedanke führte uns wiederum zur EU. Und hier ist nur noch eins zu sagen, wie auch in der UdSSR als auch in China werden die GESETZE in der EU von NICHT WÄHLBAREN KOMMISAREN bestimmt, die in Zeiten der Wirtschaftlichen Not nach immer mehr Rechten für sich rufen um diese „Not“ abzuwenden. Das Ergebnis davon kennen vor allem wir Deutsche am besten es nennt sich DIKTATUR.


----------



## Schabraxo (15. Mai 2010)

Das größte Problem bei der Sache ist, dass wir einfach nichts gegen die Geschichte machen können.
Wir müssen es akzeptieren, auch wenn heute kaum noch Menschen leben, die für irgendetwas was damals passiert ist, verantwortlich waren.
Ob man nun ganz ernst über Themen wie "Adolf Hitler" "Holocaust" usw. den Mantel des Schweigens hüllen muss, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich kanns nicht wirklich nachvollziehen dass das Thema von vielen auch heute noch totgeschwiegen wird, aber jedem das seine.


Tikume just hit the 10k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyste (15. Mai 2010)

Also, ich versteh manche Leute hier echt nicht!

Da ich aber keine Lust habe großartig viel Text zu verfassen bleibt mir nur noch eins zu sagen:

Gz Tikume, 10.000 is ne feine Zahl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (15. Mai 2010)

@te: hast du bob nix anderes zu tun als im arsenal nach solchen namen zu suchen? man muss ja schon recht paranoid sein um die begriffe / Namen RÜCKWÄRTS zu suchen um bloß jemandem ans knie pinkeln zu können.


----------



## Secretus (15. Mai 2010)

Schick's an die Bild...
Ehrlich, dann bewegen die schon ihren Ar*ch bei Blizzard... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde sowas auch äusserst unpassend, zumal es von einer vollkommenen Hirnlosigkeit des Spielers zeugt.


----------



## Rhokan (15. Mai 2010)

Toll das du die Welt verbessert hast *klatsch*


----------



## Sliverslash (15. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ui, und wo ist die Begründung? Ja, wird keine kommen das ist eh klar.
> Einfach mal geplappert ohne nachzudenken was so ein Filter leisten müsste um fast jede ungewollte Kombination zu verhindern, was?






Gib ma ingame ein *WOW macht mir keinen Spass*


Da haste ne Filter..


----------



## Annovella (15. Mai 2010)

Headsick schrieb:


> und noch viel drastischer ein Arenateam, welches sich reltiH nennt.



reltiH hört sich doch geil an xD Wer weiss, vllt war es ja nicht mit Absicht? Gibt viele Zufälle bei der Namensgebung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denke aber, dass sie schon eine Strafe bekommen.
Was ich nur lächerlcih finde ist, das meine Mensch Paladina auf einem RP PvE Server den Namen ändern musste. Sie hieß "Mickeyknox". Ich hab mal irgendwo gehört, das ein unbekannter Showspieler in einem Film vor XX Jahren in einem Film so hieß. WoW super und darum musst ich den umbenennen! Einfach bescheuert hoch Zehn! -.- Aber dann laufen auf dem Realm seit X Jahren spieler rumm die z. B. so heißen wie der Kassierer der krossen Krabbe aus Spongebob.(Sag den Namen nicht wegen Namecalling ) Hab den Namen z. B. auch schon X mal gemeldet und er wurde nie umbenannt. Dann laufen da noch Spieler namens "Palakriger" oder sonst etwas rum. Ich frag mich echt, was das soll. Dafür hass ich Blizzard.


----------



## Progamer13332 (15. Mai 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> wie immer von dir ne super Antwort.*Klatsch*..Aber man ist ja nix anderes von Dir gewöhnt...tzzzz
> 
> ZT:
> Da könne sie auch nix Großartiges machen,ausser darauf hoffen das leute es melden.



auf solche fragen kann man net anders antworten als es tikume getan hat :>

btw ich wollte fast das selbe sagen, da sieht man mal wieder wieviel tikumilie und ich zusammen haben, wollen wir heiraten?


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2010)

Gronn schrieb:


> Der Kommunismus forderte bis heute über 100 Millionen Todesopfer, müssen sich die Russen oder Chinesen, wegen ihren Namen oder ihrem geringen Widerstand gegenüber ihrer Führung rechtfertigen?
> 
> Nein!



Oh doch. Ich erinnere mich noch gut an einen Spiegel Artikel wo Austauschstudenten aus den USA berichteten wie sie sich in Deutschland z.B. für die Bush-Politik rechtfertigen müssen.


----------



## Acho (15. Mai 2010)

Zum Filter: den gibt es schon undzwar UNS!! 

Wir melden es und Blizzards Mitarbeiter löschen es oder kümmern sich halt drumm.Schon ist die sache erledigt.

Ich finde solche Namen auch nicht OK!! Sowas gehört einfach nicht in ein Spiel oder sonstwo.


MfG
Acho


----------



## klickybunty (15. Mai 2010)

offtopic: du nennst deinen char "bobotox"? sehr interessant^^


----------



## Empedokles (15. Mai 2010)

> Als ich mich mal Fraumerkel genannt habe, wurd ich ca. Monate später von nem GM angesprochen das der Name nicht erlaubt ist weil Frau Merkel unsere Bundeskanzlerin ist ^^


Da hätte ich mich aber mit ihm drüber gestritten.
1. Leben wir hier schließlich nicht in einer Demokratie.
2. Ist der Deutsche Bank Chef Ackermann unser Bundeskanzler, ... nicht das Merkel. Die sitzt nur in der Regierung um... gut auszusehen. Oder so.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (15. Mai 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> @tikume
> das is abba absoluter unfug oO
> sowas denken sich echt nur leute aus die nen stock im arsch hatten -.-
> wenn ueber den eingangstoren "köln berlin oder muenchen" gestanden haette , wuerde man auch nicht direkt die staedte umbenennen bzw ihre namen als zusammenhang mit iwelchen parolen bringen Oo
> ausserdem , der regierungssitz is wie damals in berlin ... macht iwer ne parole draus ?




Es gibt halt Zeichen und Sätze die man abbilden kann die es auch im 3. Reich gab welche nicht unbedingt eine direkte Verbindung zeigen. Allerdings gibt es auch Zeichen wie die Swastika die in vielen Kulturen vorkam und seit 6000 Jahren bekannt ist allerdings durch die Nazis so missbraucht wurden das man diese Zeichen nicht mehr zeigen kann ohne gleich allen Leuten das Hakenkreuz ins Gedächnis zu rufen 

Quelle: Wikipedia (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastika)

@Empedokles: Merkel und "Die sitzt nur in der Regierung um... gut auszusehen" ...
Fail denk mal wirklich darüber nach X)


----------



## Kannto (15. Mai 2010)

also ich befinde mich hier in einem teufelskreis mit meiner meinung zum einen finde ich sollte man solche leute melden zum anderen aber auch ignorieren man wird solche leute eigentlich eh nie los aber versuchen kann man es ja aber diese diskussion um das dritte reich sollte auch aufhören ganz ehrlich zu was führt uns das wow jeder kann hier angeben das er sich eine spezielle sache ausm geschichtsunterricht gemerkt hat naund? es is schon viel zeit ins land gegangen man sollte dieses thema nicht verleugnen oder totschweigen aber ich finde ihr habt das schon genug diskutiert zumindest für die nächsten paar wochen...^^
kommt doch mal mit was neuem ich find es persönlich immer wieder interessant wie die amis uns hier nazis beschimpfen aber ihre 200 jahre sklaverei der schwarzen einfach mal ignorieren als hätte es die nie gegeben ich finde etweder sollte man das auch öfter als thema hernehmen und sich sofort entschuldigen wenn man irgendeine bewegung oder was weiß ich aus der zeit gemacht hat oder man sollte auch die nazi zeit zu dem werden lassen was sie ist 	VERGANGENHEIT!



so am ende was damit ihr was zum googeln habt sucht doch mal raus wo der hitler gruß herkommt und wenn ihr wollt andere symbole der ns zeit die missbraucht wurden von anderen völkern oder vor ewiger langer zeit^^ 


flamed mich wenn ich scheiße geredet habe ich habe mal nach 4 monaten wieder ganz zufälllig die lust gehabt etwas zu schreiben hier


----------



## Haramann (15. Mai 2010)

Also ich haab mal mein schwarzes Affenpet:"dummerneger" genannt, weil es anscheind verbuggt war und nie das gemacht hat was ich wollte. Nja, die folge war ein 3tage ban, obwohl das nicht beabsichtigt war (is so xD)


----------



## Failadin (15. Mai 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> Also ich haab mal mein schwarzes Affenpet:"dummerneger" genannt, weil es anscheind verbuggt war und nie das gemacht hat was ich wollte. Nja, die folge war ein 3tage ban, obwohl das nicht beabsichtigt war (is so xD)



Neger ist keine Beleidigung!
So wurden die Schwarzen früher genannt, Nigga ist was anderes.


----------



## Düstermond (15. Mai 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> Neger ist keine Beleidigung!
> So wurden die Schwarzen früher genannt, Nigga ist was anderes.



"Neger" alleine vielleicht nicht, aber "Dummer" davor würde ich auch als Beleidigung sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foldred (15. Mai 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> Also ich haab mal mein schwarzes Affenpet:"dummerneger" genannt, weil es anscheind verbuggt war und nie das gemacht hat was ich wollte. Nja, die folge war ein 3tage ban, obwohl das nicht beabsichtigt war (is so xD)



das ist sowas von unlustig....


----------



## boonfish (15. Mai 2010)

Neger ist ein diskriminierender und beleidigender Ausdruck für Menschen schwarzer Hautfarbe. 
Darüber lässt sich nicht streiten...


----------



## Failadin (16. Mai 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Neger ist ein diskriminierender und beleidigender Ausdruck für Menschen schwarzer Hautfarbe.
> Darüber lässt sich nicht streiten...



Neger nicht, aber Nigga.
Früher wurde zu schwarzen immer Neger gesagt. Frag mal Mutti oder Omi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megapunk (16. Mai 2010)

auch wenn blizz bei so nen nazi namen oder sydonymen nichts macht oder machen kann glaubs mir die leute werden dann von alle geflamet und gemobbt (was auch gut ist).
denn man kann sich über vieles streiten, religion, soziale gerechtigkeit, politik oder den sozialen standpunkt im allgemein, doch im einem sind wir uns doch alle einnig nazi=doof. 
deswegen werden solche menschen die ihre chars so nennen niemals froh. sie werden in keine raids mitgenommen, in inis werden sie nie mitgenommen oder rausgeschmissen, im pvp setzten sie kein fuß auf den boden und und und........
sicher sind unter millionen von wow spielern auch nazis dabei, doch finde ich es gut dass dagegen die spielergemeinde was unternimmt und diese menschen ausgrenzt

lg megapunk


----------



## Ganos (16. Mai 2010)

alter, was hast du denn für Probleme? xDD
Durchsuchst den ganzen Tag das Arsenal nach unpassenden Namen und bist permanent damit beschäftigt irgendwas zu melden.
Hmm, ich persönlich finde es nich schlimm wenn Leute ihre Chars so nennen^^ Hab damit kein Problem, auch wenns selbstverständlich nich moralisch vertretbar ist und ich es nie machen würde....übrigens: Hitler wird nicht aus eurem Bildschirm kommen, wenn ihr seinen Namen rückwärts lest! :O


----------



## Cybereule (16. Mai 2010)

Mir tränen als Jugendlicher die Augen, wenn ich lese was manche Leute so schreiben, ohne ein Grundwissen dessen zu besitzen, was damals passiert ist, aus welchen Gründen, mit welchen Zielen, den Vertuschungen etc... wenn (!) man ein moralisches Gefühl hätte, würden die meisten ihre Zeit damit verbringen, den TE nachzuvollziehen anstatt die Standartsprüche, die sie irgendwo mal gelesen haben, immer wieder aufzutischen und eigentlich nur ihren ach so grandiosen Postcounter zu pushen, der wohl bei so manchem der Grund für den Acc im Forum ist...

Es ist ja fast so schlimm wie das Vergleichen der played-time mit akademischen Leistungen, aber auch sportlichen,gesellschaftlichen u.s.w...



Entschuldigung für die RS und die Zeichensetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist schon spät


----------



## Carnage88 (16. Mai 2010)

ganz ehrlich? 

warum müssen sich immer irgendwelche selbsternannten sheriffs in anderer leute angelegenheiten einmischen...

klar sind die namen ein absolutes no go, aber was soll uns das kümmern, wenn es solche leute gibt die einfach nur dumm sind oO

wird es immer geben, da kann man nix machen ...


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (16. Mai 2010)

Haste echt nichts besseres zu tun als die Leute alle zu melden? Ist doch egal -.- solange sie nett sind sollen sie heißen wie sie wollen.


----------



## Krolax (16. Mai 2010)

Sualtach schrieb:


> @ Headsick aber sonst hast du zufällig keine Langeweile ?
> 
> Ich könnte wetten solche Typen wie spielen auch gerne Hilfspolizist.
> Wirst vermutlich auch noch zu Hause hinter Fenster sitzen und Autos aufschreiben die falsch parken oder ?
> ...




Lass du dich mal untersuchen, so unqualifizierte Kommentare kannste dir in die Haare schmieren

Unglaublich solche Typen...Hilspolizist..omg...ich lass es...hat eh keinen Sinn mit dir -.-


----------



## failrage (16. Mai 2010)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Haste echt nichts besseres zu tun als die Leute alle zu melden? Ist doch egal -.- solange sie nett sind sollen sie heißen wie sie wollen.



Also mal GANZ im Ernst, wenn ein Char Hitler rückwärts heißt ist es völlig egal, wie nett er ist. Gut dass ich nicht bei Blizzard arbeite, denn solchen Kandidaten würde ich den Permbann verpassen. Diese Scheiss-Egal-Einstellung finde ich schlicht erbärmlich. Und ich kann die Meinung des TE absolut nachvollziehen.


----------



## king1608 (16. Mai 2010)

Gott hast du nichts besseres zu tun ?    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ein Bekannter von mir hat auch nen Arenateam das "Deutsches Reich" heisst.. lass sich die Leute doch nennen wie sie meinen.. die werden Ingame schon dementsprechend behandelt..

Ich meine ja klar ist nicht toll sowas zu verherrlichen das tue ich auch in keinster Weise aber trotzdem bist du echt Hobbylos sowas überhaupt zu suchen.



boonfish schrieb:


> Neger ist ein diskriminierender und beleidigender Ausdruck für Menschen schwarzer Hautfarbe.
> Darüber lässt sich nicht streiten...


OMG jezt stell euch mal vor ein Charakter heisst Regen.. oder gar ein Arenateam das Regen heisst Skandalös.. -.- 


mfg,

king   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






p.s.

Ich möchte darauf Hinweisen das ich was Allgemeinbildung angeht nicht zu kurz gekommen bin und ich mir über die Ereignisse rund um den 2ten Weltkrieg im klaren bin. Auch was die Politik von A. Hitler angeht. Ich schreibe diesen Post nicht um meinen Namen zu lesen sondern um meine Meinung kund zu tun. 

Und nein ich bin kein Sympatisant des Holocausts oder von irgendwelchen Rassenlehren.


Wer Rechtschreib, Grammatik und Zeichensetzungsfehler findet, darf sie behalten.


----------



## blooooooody (16. Mai 2010)

lasst das Thema in ruhe wegen Neger und so ^^ Politische argumente und Disskusionen findet das Buffed-Team als "kindisch" 


Ich wurde mal gebannt weil weil ich den namen HEINIGER verwendet hatte! Obwohl ich bis heute nicht weis wieso, denn das ist ein Normalr Name und so heisst auch mein Onkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (16. Mai 2010)

ich weiss beim besten willen net was daran schlecht ist : erstens lernt mans in der schule , siehts im fernsehen und findets im internet 
adolf hitler ist daher keine geheimsache und ist auch kein markenzeischen mit copyright
und die namen sind ja verschluesslt, wenn auch net kompliziert
sonst find mal heraus was das hier heissen soll 
tistardblinkzz 


(ist ein anagramm von blizzardstinkt)
hier hab ichs nur kompliziertes gemacht ... also ich find ne beschwerde von dir und den gm's daher unpassend

aber is ja nur meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (16. Mai 2010)

king1608 schrieb:


> OMG jezt stell euch mal vor ein Charakter heisst Regen.. oder gar ein Arenateam das Regen heisst Skandalös.. -.-


Jaa und wenn Du mit deinem Bruder ausmachst dass Niederschlag eigentlich Neger heisst und ihr euch dann so nennt ist das das Gleiche - nämlich an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
Kein Mensch verwendet "Regen" als Alternative zu "Neger" und wenn das 100mal rauskommt wenn man das Wort umdreht.
Und genau das ist der Punkt.

Fakt ist: Wenn Du es schaffst Leute mit deinem namen zu stören haben die das Recht das zu melden. Und über die Konsequenzen entscheidet Blizzard.

Wer übrigens denkt zu Unrecht umbenannt worden zu sein sollte sich auch nicht scheuen beim Support nach der Begründung zu fragen.


----------



## Hank Smith (16. Mai 2010)

Das stimmt Tikume, das ist echt an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Neger ist halt ein Anagramm von Regen, aber wenn sich wer Regen nennt, dann hat das sicher nichts damit zu tun was ein Reltih macht (und wenn doch, dann soll er sich in seinem stillen Kämmerlein freuen).

Es gibt nunmal eine Menge Anagramme, wie z.B. Nebel und Leben, aber wer sich Reltih nennt, der wollte ganz offensichtlich Hitler rüchwärts heißen, oder jeder der eine Meldung nicht versteht und/oder mit dem dämlichen Regenanagramm kontern will, der hat nicht alle Latten am Zaun.



Sualtach schrieb:


> @ Headsick aber sonst hast du zufällig keine Langeweile ?
> 
> Ich könnte wetten solche Typen wie spielen auch gerne Hilfspolizist.
> Wirst vermutlich auch noch zu Hause hinter Fenster sitzen und Autos aufschreiben die falsch parken oder ?
> ...



Wo ist das Problem das man soetwas, was man zufällig entdeckt, meldet? Ich würde das genauso machen, und habe auch schon Sachen gemeldet. Weggucken ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu dumm, ob ich nun solche Spinner ingame melde, oder im echten Leben Leuten helfend zur Seite stehe.

Ich surfe auch ab und an mal quer durch das Arsenal und guck mir hier oder da Leute an.

Ich glaube du solltest mit deinen Sorgen selber mal zum Arzt gehen.



failrage schrieb:


> Also mal GANZ im Ernst, wenn ein Char Hitler rückwärts heißt ist es völlig egal, wie nett er ist. Gut dass ich nicht bei Blizzard arbeite, denn solchen Kandidaten würde ich den Permbann verpassen. Diese Scheiss-Egal-Einstellung finde ich schlicht erbärmlich. Und ich kann die Meinung des TE absolut nachvollziehen.



Richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (16. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wer übrigens denkt zu Unrecht umbenannt worden zu sein sollte sich auch nicht scheuen beim Support nach der Begründung zu fragen.




Begründung warum Heiniger Verboten wurde. "Heiniger ist kein RP-Namen für einen Menschen. Ebenso wie das "Falsch" verstehen des Names." Das war die begründung vom Support und die von ein paar GM's. Zwar nicht so geschrieben aber immer am schluss kam immer das raus. 

Für mich war das keine begründung, wer denn namen Falsch liest ist selbst schuld und kein "RP-Name" für einen Menschen war auch kein wirklicher Grund. Denn einen "Menschen" nach einen Namen zu bennen denn es auch in Wirklichkeit gibt, hat jedes RP-Spiel und auch selbst WoW.


----------



## Hank Smith (16. Mai 2010)

Meine Magierin "Sonnenschein" wurde auf einem RP Server auch zum unbenennen gezwungen.

Feuermagierin mit roten Haaren, Sommersprossen...

"Verstoß gegen die RP Regeln"... Ich habe mir dann den Spass gemacht alle anderen Sunshine-, Sonnenschein- und alle anderen Wettervariationen auf deutsch und englisch zu melden, denn wenn ich verstoße, dann die ja auch. Die durften alle den Namen behalten und ich fragte über Monate nach warum die denn und ich nicht? Nicht das ich woltle das die sich umbenennen müssen, sondern weil ich wissen woltle warum man mit zweierlei Maß mißt. Das Ende vom Lied war das ich nach ca. 7 Monaten an einen GM geraten bin der wohl etwas höher im System stand, und mir meinen Namen wiedergab, weil der GM der das geändert hat, und auch schon nicht mehr da war wegen "diversen Vorfällen", grob fahrlässig und unsinnig gehandelt hat. Soetwas gibt es auch.

...in der Zwischenzeit wo ich nicht Sonnenschein war hieß ich übrigends "Suennschien", das ist plattdeutsch, meine Muttersprache, und heisst, na? Richtig, Sonnenschein. *lach*

Naja, unser Gildenname <CSI Westfall> war auch gegen die Regeln, angeblich, ein Blick ins Arsenal genügt um zu sehen das dies auch nicht allgemein gültig ist. Männlicher Drenai, mit Krümels Nudelholz, der für die Emanzipation der Frauen einsteht, und daher in der Küche arbeitet, mit dem Namen "Hausfrau", der war auch nicht Regelkonform... Naja, was soll man machen.


----------



## Al_xander (16. Mai 2010)

Vllt sind ja die Namen nur zufall Reltih vllt aber vllt hat den ja jmd drauf aufmerksam gemacht des des rückwärts Hitler heißt und deswegen hat der 'n Arenateam gegründet aus Spaß gemacht und mehr nicht ^^

Und wer bitteschön achtet schon was sein Name rückwärts heißt oder wie der rückwärts heißt ich bitte dich...


----------



## Terminsel (16. Mai 2010)

Kannto schrieb:


> also ich befinde mich hier in einem teufelskreis mit meiner meinung zum einen finde ich sollte man solche leute melden zum anderen aber auch ignorieren man wird solche leute eigentlich eh nie los aber versuchen kann man es ja aber diese diskussion um das dritte reich sollte auch aufhören ganz ehrlich zu was führt uns das wow jeder kann hier angeben das er sich eine spezielle sache ausm geschichtsunterricht gemerkt hat naund?


 
Boah, war ich glücklich, als endlich das Fragezeichen kam... ;-)

Auch, wenn ich selbst der Meinung bin, dass die Geschehnisse im dritten Reich heutzutage übermäßig viel behandelt werden, so halte ich die Formulierung, man habe sich nur eine spezielle Sache aus dem Geschitsunterricht gemerkt für überzogen.

Wenn ich was über das alte Ägypten weiß, so habe ich mir auch etwas aus dem Geschitsunterricht gemerkt, aber du wirst sicher nicht abstreiten, dass die Geschehnisse im dritten Reich eine direktere Verbindung mit uns und unserer heutigen Kultur haben, als es der Pharao Tut-Anch-Amun hatte, oder?


----------



## Petu (16. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> (...)
> Ist die geschichtliche Degeneration wirklich schon so weit bei den 16-20 Jährigen fortgeschritten?
> (...)



Eindeutig: JA!

Ich verweise mal auf diesen Artikel: http://www.ftd.de/politik/deutschland/:grosse-bildungsluecken-wirtschaft-muss-azubis-nachhilfe-geben/50098024.html

Da sieht man doch eindeutig was mit der Jugend los ist.


----------



## Terminsel (16. Mai 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Eindeutig: JA!
> 
> Ich verweise mal auf diesen Artikel: http://www.ftd.de/po...n/50098024.html
> 
> Da sieht man doch eindeutig was mit der Jugend los ist.



Zustimmung liefere ich teilweise, was Pünktlichkeit und "Teamfähigkeit" angeht (einer dieser neuen, nichtssagenden Begriffe, die ständig anders interpretiert werden).

Bei der Bildungsfrage liegt allerdings tatsächlich ein Hauptgrund darin, dass das Wissen exponetiell wächst und damit auch die verfügbare Allgemeinbildung.
Bildungsforscher sind der Ansicht, dass eine allumfassende Allgemeinbildung heute nur noch bei wenigen Menschen möglich ist und daher unser Schulsystem, das kaum besondere Stärken fördert sondern nahezu nur versucht, Schwächen auszubügeln nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. Das ist allerdings nur *ein!* Aspekt des hochkomplexen Problems "Degeneration Jugend". Ich denke nicht, dass irgendwer von uns hier wirklich qualifiziert ist, das mal eben im Alleingang in einem Forum zu erfassen.

Solche Berichte, wie du oben einen gepostet hast, verweisen nur auf Symptome, gehen allerdings nicht auf mögliche Ursachen ein. Sätze wie "Statistiken zeigen..." oder das Geschimpfe eines interviewten Handwerksmeisters, dass die Jugendlichen keinen Dreisatz mehr auf die Reihe kriegen würden erklären nicht im mindesten, wie diese Situation überhaupt zustande kommen kann.

So entsteht schnell ein potentiell falsches Bild der Situation. Grob gesagt sehen die Menschen nur "Jugendliche -> Dumm" - sie sollten aber Anreize bekommen, folgendes zu sehen: "Jugendliche -> Bildungsmangel -> Information wahr? -> Wenn ja: Grund?"

Die wenigsten Berichte - gleich in welchem Medium und gleich zu welchem Thema - werden dieser Anforderung gerecht. In gewisser Hinsicht kann man also sagen, dass allgemeine "Dummheit" (in Ermangelung eines besseren Begriffes) so noch gefördert wird.


----------



## Hank Smith (16. Mai 2010)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Und wer bitteschön achtet schon was sein Name rückwärts heißt oder wie der rückwärts heißt ich bitte dich...



Ich z.B. achte da nicht drauf, ich sehe sowas immer von ganz alleine wenn ich Worte sehe.

Grade mal geschaut, aktuell gibt es 28x Reltih und sogar auch noch 2x Relmmih, 1x Mengele, 1x Elegnem...


----------



## Yveri1985 (16. Mai 2010)

failrage schrieb:


> Also mal GANZ im Ernst, wenn ein Char Hitler rückwärts heißt ist es völlig egal, wie nett er ist. Gut dass ich nicht bei Blizzard arbeite, denn solchen Kandidaten würde ich den Permbann verpassen. Diese Scheiss-Egal-Einstellung finde ich schlicht erbärmlich. Und ich kann die Meinung des TE absolut nachvollziehen.



uiiiii
jemand mit ner aehnlichen einstellung wie diese "scheiss egal"einstellung 
wenn jemand Floda heisst , was durchaus ein unbeabsichtigtes anagramm von adolf sein kann ... 
wuerdest du die auch bannen ?! 
ey ohne hirn einfach ma "ban ban ban schreien" und sich dann hinstellen "na immerhin hab ich was gemacht"

und es ist eben NICHT voellig egal wie sich so jemand benimmt 
jemand der sich Reltih nennt (was eigtl auch ziemlich elfisch klingt) kann es durchaus passiert sein das diese OHNE absicht geschieht...
was is mit den leuten ?! nur weil sie nicht jeden namen auf doppelbedeutung beim rueckwaerts lesen kontrollieren solln se nen perma ban kassieren ?! 
manchmal ueberleg ich mir was in den koepfen von leuten mit aehnlicher einstellung abgehen muss oO
was anderes hingegen ist wenn spieler mit solchen namen dementsprechend im chat auffallen durch unpassende aeusserung ihrer politischen gesinnung o.ä.
aber OHNE vorbelastung durch schlechtes benehmen oder so wuerd ich mal einfach NIEMANDEN bannen ...

und ja , ich finds auch gut das du nicht bei blizz arbeitest , denn mit GM´s die solche einstellungen durchsetzen muessen , haette das spiel sicher keine 5 jahre als genre-fuehrer ueberlebt !

edit

http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQuery=Zani&searchType=all
der gesuchte charname war hier Zani , also "anders gelesen" >Nazi<
ergebniss 108 spieler auf deutschen servern mit diesem namen
wobei Zani auch der nachname eines italienischen politikers ist der im europaeischen parlament sitz ... wieso wirdn der nicht gebannt xD


----------



## Hortensie (16. Mai 2010)

Es ist ein Unterschied zu vergessen, oder zu verarbeiten.
[/quote]

Dem kann ich zustimmen.


----------



## Abrasa (16. Mai 2010)

Mmh, es gibt insgesamt 3 Arenateams die "Waffen_SS" heissen.
Aber ich denke es sind keine deutschen Teams.
Und 1. ist sowas nur in Deutschland verfassungsfeindlich 
und 2. z.B. Engländer finden Nazi-Zeug (Namen, Witze, Verkleidungen,..) eh brüll witzig.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Mai 2010)

Headsick schrieb:


> Einach Name ändern und peng oder müssen diese Leute in "extremen" Fällen (was in diesem Fall so ist, meiner Meinung nach) auch mit Strafen rechnen?



Man muss hier zwei Dinge trennen.

1) Es handelt sich bei einer derartigen Namenswahl um Verstöße gegen die internen Bestimmungen von Blizzard.
Blizzard kann also hier diverse Maßnahmen ergreifen wie Aufforderung zur Namensänderung, kurzer Bann oder Accountschließung.
Wie Blizz damit umgeht liegt ganz alleine in derem Ermessen.

2) Ob ein Verstoß gegen das deutsche Strafgesetz vorliegt wäre zu prüfen.
Die relevanten Paragraphen wären wohl §86a StGB und eventuell auch §130 (1) StGB.
(Dazu müsste der Übeltäter natürlich Deutscher sein.)


----------



## majo81 (16. Mai 2010)

Paradur schrieb:


> An alle, die sich über den TE lustig machen:
> 
> Ich denke, der Name, den der TE hier anbringt hat der Menschheit viel Unheil beschert und sollte tatsächlich nicht in einem Spiel vorkommen. Egal, ob sich da nur jemand einen Spaß erlauben wollte (einen ziemlich unlustigen, meiner Meinung nach) oder ob er damit tatsächlich eine politische Botschaft in die Spielerschaft tragen wollte ist vollkommen egal. Würde mir so ein Name über den Weg laufen, würde ich ihn auch sofort melden.
> Und die Aussage "Damit macht man keinen kleinen Kindern Angst, höchstens alten Menschen." ist traurig, aber wahr. Dieser Name sollte aber JEDEM Menschen Angst machen, denn soetwas sollte sich nicht wiederholen!
> ...



Schön das dafür aber soviele Stalin´s und Heilige Amerikaner auch unberührt bleiben...als ob die keine Millionen auf dem Gewissen haben...entweder reisst man das Unkraut ganz raus oder garnicht.Und kommt mir nicht mit "das ist kein Vergleich"


----------



## Shaila (16. Mai 2010)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass solche Namen in der Tat verboten gehören. Egal ob jemand sie bewusst oder unbewusst genommen hat. Unwissenheit schützt niemanden vor der Strafe. Das ist nunmal so. Jedes mal wenn ich so einen namen einer dieser verblendeten und krankhaften Diktatoren höre, kommt es mir hoch. Die sollten nicht nur aus dem Spiel verbannt werden, sondern auf der gesamten Welt, wenn es nach mir ginge.

Man muss Betroffene ja nicht sofort bannen, wenn sie so einen Namen unwissend gewählt haben. Aber man sollte sie dennoch umgehend zur Namensänderung zwingen.


----------



## Larmina (16. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Programmier uns einen Filter der alles abdeckt. Ich wette dass Du kläglich scheiterst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






PiaMarie schrieb:


> wie immer von dir ne super Antwort.*Klatsch*..Aber man ist ja nix anderes von Dir gewöhnt...tzzzz
> 
> ZT:
> Da könne sie auch nix Großartiges machen,ausser darauf hoffen das leute es melden.


Ausnahmsweise muss ich Tikume mal zustimmen.
Manche Leute haben so ein Talent Filter zu umgehen, da hinkt man immer hinterher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bazzilus (16. Mai 2010)

Das Problem für Blizzard ist: Das Hitler ein relativ normaler Nachname ist, es gibt tatsächlich noch Familien, die so heißen. Der Name wird nur gefährlich in Verbindung mit dem Vornamen Adolf. Oder verurteilst du auch Menschen die den Nachnamen Hitler tragen - direkt zu Rassisten. Das ein Arenateam den umgedrehten Namen Reltih trägt, ist ums so zu sagen, bedauerlich, aber Blizzard kann dagegen recht wenig machen. Du wirst sofern du erfolgreich sein willst, Blizzard begründen müssen, warum ein solches Arenateam umgenannt werden soll, da es nicht direkt gegen die offensichtlichen Namensverstöße verstößt.


----------



## boonfish (16. Mai 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> Neger nicht, aber Nigga.
> Früher wurde zu schwarzen immer Neger gesagt. Frag mal Mutti oder Omi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was für ein Blödsinn. Neger ist ganz einfach die deutsche Übersetztung zu Nigger (oder umgekehrt) 
Die Bedeutung ist absolut identisch. 

Der Begriff Neger stempelt Menschen mit schwarzer Hautfarbe als Tier ab. 
Der Neger ist kein Mensch, sondern ein Tier nämlich der Neger... Dies soll das Wort ausdrücken; das ist Intension hinter dem Begriff! 
Nur weil deine, oder meine, oder welche Omi auch immer das früher (im Dritten Reich) so gelernt haben machts noch lange nicht politisch korrekt. 
Sonst wäre ja alles was früher mal war heute immernoch vertretbar und damit wären wir wiedermal bei den Nazidiskussionen... 

Fakt ist: Der heutige Gebrauch des Wortes Neger/oder Nigger ist ein abwertender Ausdruck, der heute genau wie früher dazu diente Menschen zu Tieren zudegradieren. 

Wenn alte Leute heute noch Neger sagen ist das sicher kein Akt aus reiner Bosheit, die 'Alten' habens einfach so gelernt. 
Das ändert aber nichts an der Herkunft und Bedeutung dieser Abwertung. 

Letztendlich bestimmt der 'Neger' selbst was er als Beleidigung auffasst; in dieser Hinsicht würde ich dir nicht empfehlen einen Menschen schwarzer Hautfarbe als Neger anzusprechen...


----------



## Syrink (16. Mai 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> naja nen gewisser unterschied zwichen nem geschichtsbuch und nem charackternamen in nem spiel is dann doch vorhanden ....



Sach bloß du bist ja ein ganz schlauer!

Es geht einfach darum das die nazi zeit vorbei ist, die führer tod und baster. Man sollte es trotz allem nicht vergessen, verdrängen oder verbieten.

Ich mein selbst wenn sich jemand adolf hitler nennt lass ihn doch. Früher oder später vergeht ihm die lust am provozieren und gut. Aber da jetzt son drama drauß zu machen ist schon ganz ganz traurig


----------



## WolfofPain (16. Mai 2010)

einer auf meinem Server heisst : AdiCrittler, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine .. 

naja da haben wohl die Gm´s den zusammenhang mit dem Össi noch nit geschnallt ^^

Gm´s sind halt auch nur Menschen ^^


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2010)

Kann mir mal jemand erklaeren.. warum hier immer  (Karsten).. dass jedesmal (Karsten komm Essen) ....


----------



## blooooooody (16. Mai 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn. Neger ist ganz einfach die deutsche Übersetztung zu Nigger (oder umgekehrt)
> Die Bedeutung ist absolut identisch.



Neger heisst immernoch Schwarz und Nigger heisst wieder was anderes... Goggle es mal! 
Ausserdem haben die Schwarzen hier nichts zu suchen weil es nicht um sie geht oder diese Wörter die sie angeblich "beleidigen".


Der Name HITLER und der name ADOLF sind haben weder was mit dem 2ten Weltkrieg zu tun oder sonst was. Adolf's und Familien die Hitler heissen gibt es ja wirklich noch. Erst ab ADOLF HITLER sieht die welt ganz anderst aus, vorher sind es einfach nur 2 Namen die niemanden jemals was getan haben und auch nicht Verboten oder sonst was sind.


----------



## Murelius (16. Mai 2010)

da ist wer wohl traurig weil der name schon vergeben ist ;D

ne nur spaß das ist echt schon heftig das es solche leute gibt aber dagegen kannst du nichts machen


----------



## Zhiala (16. Mai 2010)

Soviel Aufregung um die Namen irgendwelcher halbgarer Möchtegerns Ja, es ist daneben sich so zu nennen, egal ob vorwärts rückwärts oder durcheinander aber - ganz ehrlich - bei Relith musste ich auch 2x schauen weil es eben wie ein richtiger Name aussieht und sich auch so aussprechen lässt.

Was die Geschichte angeht finde ich zwar gut das nichts vergessen wird aber nachdem man uns in der Schule 3 Jahre lang (nich wörtlich aber im Prinzip) gesagt hat "Ihr seid böse weil eure Opas Massenmörder waren" "schämt euch das ihr deutsche seid" und solchen Mist ist mir das alles sehr viel weniger wichtig als früher! 
Die Vergangenheit ist genau das: Vergangen. Wir können sie nichtmehr ändern. Wir waren nicht da als es Gegenwart war. Die meisten Länder behandeln das was damals war als abgeschlossenes, wenn auch dunkles Kapitel unserer Geschichte nur wir suhlen uns weiter im braunen Dreck und kriechen brav weiter zu Kreuze. Wir sollten mal langsam verarbeiten (nicht vergessen) war war und uns lieber um die Zukunft kümmern als über die Vergangenheit heulen.


----------



## boonfish (16. Mai 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> Neger heisst immernoch Schwarz und Nigger heisst wieder was anderes... Goggle es mal!
> Ausserdem haben die Schwarzen hier nichts zu suchen weil es nicht um sie geht oder diese Wörter die sie angeblich "beleidigen".
> [...]



Meine Güte, der Begriff Neger wurde während der Kolonialzeit und der Zeit der frühen Rassentheorien eingeführt. Sinn und Zweck des Begriffs war die Entmenschlichung der schwarzen Rasse. So einfach ist das. Daher ist die Bezeichnung Neger diskriminierend. 
Hinter Nigger steht exakt die selbe Intention.	
Und wenn du behauptest diskriminierende Begriffe haben hier nichts zusuchen dann schau dir bitte nochmal den Threadtittel an, danke. 



blooooooody schrieb:


> Der Name HITLER und der name ADOLF sind haben weder was mit dem 2ten Weltkrieg zu tun oder sonst was. Adolf's und Familien die Hitler heissen gibt es ja wirklich noch. Erst ab ADOLF HITLER sieht die welt ganz anderst aus, vorher sind es einfach nur 2 Namen die niemanden jemals was getan haben und auch nicht Verboten oder sonst was sind.



Und hier stimme ich mit dir auch nicht überein, denn gerade der Nachname wurde wohl durch keinen Menschen so stark geprägt wie durch den Hernn Adolf. Beim Führergruß wird der Vorname nichtmal erwähnt. 
Und wie schon jemand geschrieben hat macht es einen rießen Unterschied ob man mit einem Namen geboren wird oder ob man ihn sich willentlich gibt. Ich behaupte es gibt keinen der sich irgendwo Hitler nennt ohne Adolf Hitler zu meinen. 
Ob die Namen an sich, ein Code von Buchstaben, überhaupt irgendwelche Schuld auf sich laden können und was für eine Bedeutung dahinter steckt ist wohl eher eine philosophische Frage.


----------



## DreiHaare (16. Mai 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> Neger heisst immernoch Schwarz und Nigger heisst wieder was anderes... Goggle es mal!
> Ausserdem haben die Schwarzen hier nichts zu suchen weil es nicht um sie geht oder diese Wörter die sie angeblich "beleidigen".
> 
> 
> Der Name HITLER und der name ADOLF sind haben weder was mit dem 2ten Weltkrieg zu tun oder sonst was. Adolf's und Familien die Hitler heissen gibt es ja wirklich noch. Erst ab ADOLF HITLER sieht die welt ganz anderst aus, vorher sind es einfach nur 2 Namen die niemanden jemals was getan haben und auch nicht Verboten oder sonst was sind.




Es wird den Mods hier nicht gefallen, doch ich halte dich für einen Trottel.


----------



## timinatorxx (16. Mai 2010)

@Fred ersteller ...

du hast auch nichts besseres zu tun als das arsenal zu durchsuchen oder ? Hallo wtf das is nen online spiel da sollte es doch egal sein wenn der name wenigstens rückwärts geschrieben ist .... naja have a break have a rl


----------



## BenX71 (16. Mai 2010)

schön das die Stasi immer noch funktioniert und immer noch genug Hart4 asseln im Arsenal scheinbar nicht besseres zu tun haben als andere zu überprüfen und anzuschwärzen!

Aber das konnten wir Deutschen ja immer gut, andere anscheissen!

Wunder mich das so ein Artikel hier nicht von Leuten wie Tikume kommt!


----------



## timinatorxx (16. Mai 2010)

Abrasa schrieb:


> Mmh, es gibt insgesamt 3 Arenateams die "Waffen_SS" heissen.
> Aber ich denke es sind keine deutschen Teams.
> Und 1. ist sowas nur in Deutschland verfassungsfeindlich
> und 2. z.B. Engländer finden Nazi-Zeug (Namen, Witze, Verkleidungen,..) eh brüll witzig.



Da die wow server ja nich in deutschland stehen is das ja vollkommen egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit den namen


----------



## Zhiala (16. Mai 2010)

Aber wie nennt man sie nun? Neger ja nicht, Schwarzer auch nicht, Farbiger hören viele auch nicht gerne. Afrikaner oder Afroamerikaner sind sie ja auch nicht alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kenne nur 2 (wasauchimmer jetze) näher und die haben nix dagegen wenn man Neger sagt^^


----------



## timinatorxx (16. Mai 2010)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Aber wie nennt man sie nun?




Starkpikmentierte


----------



## Nurmengard (16. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ui, und wo ist die Begründung? Ja, wird keine kommen das ist eh klar.
> Einfach mal geplappert ohne nachzudenken was so ein Filter leisten müsste um fast jede ungewollte Kombination zu verhindern, was?



Es geht hier nich um den Sinn, sondern wie du es geschriebn hast, bissl unfreundlich wa??^^


----------



## Ganos (16. Mai 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Der Begriff Neger stempelt Menschen mit schwarzer Hautfarbe als Tier ab.



Das stimmt doch mal sowas von überhaupt nicht! Neger leitet sich vom lateinischen Wort "Niger" ab...und alles was das bedeutet ist: Schwarz.

Achja,

wenn man die Spieler bannen will, die sich in irgendeiner art und weise hitler nennen, dann auch die, die sich Stalin oder ähnlich als Namen machen. Denn Stalin hatte min. genausviele Menschen auf seinem Gewissen wie Hitler!
Was in Deutschland die KZ waren, waren in der Sowjetunion die Gulaks! Und dort haben sie ebenfalls Juden hingerichtet. 
Nun stellt euch mal vor eine Person hat das Wort "Hitler" auf dem T-shirt und eine ander "Stalin". Wer würdet ihr sagen, wird zuerst fertig gemacht?
Richtig, der mit dem Hitler-Shirt. Und warum? Weil man ja von den furchtbaren Taten Stalins nichts wissen will, nein nein nein. Das soll keiner erfahren und das lernt man auch nicht in der Schule.
Man lernt nur, was Hitler für ein Mensch war....und versteht mich nicht falsch ich finde das absolut korrekt. Aber es ist einfach unvollständig!
Und genau deswegen haben die Menschen in diesem Land auch keine Ahnung. (achja, in Russland feiert man übrigens mit riesigen Paraden den Geburtstag Stalins)
denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> Da die wow server ja nich in deutschland stehen is das ja vollkommen egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist falsch.

http://www.wowwiki.com/EU_English_realms_info


----------



## EisblockError (16. Mai 2010)

In America ist das sowiso nicht verboten

und ich hab kein Problem damit wenn die es verkehrt rum schreiben, glaubst du etwa das sind Nazis -.- ...


----------



## Slythôreas (16. Mai 2010)

Theor80 schrieb:


> Die müssen nicht lernen wie "cool" es ist, seinen char nach dem grössten Massenmörder der Geschichte zu benennen.



Stimmt jetz so nicht ganz... Stalin war da wesentlich schlimmer, auch wenn das komischerweise die meisten anscheinend ned wissen. Aber das ma als off-topic... Ich stimme da dem Te sehr wohl zu, solche Namen gehören verboten, eben auch wegen der Kinder und wie von anderen erwähnt, den Spielern aus anderen Ländern... Sowas vermittelt echt den Eindruck das der ganze Scheis cool sei oO und das isser beileibe ned... Härtere Strafen wären da echt angebracht...

P.S.: Fairerweise muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich nie im Leben draufgekommen wär, das Relith Hitler heißt... Hab glaub ich sogar in irgndeinem andren Spiel eine programmierte Figur gesehn, die so heißt oO


----------



## EisblockError (16. Mai 2010)

Ich finde ganz ehrlich dass Relith ein schöner RPG Name ist Floda ist ein Frauen Name

Also ich kann diese Heulerei nicht verstehen.

Dann müsste man die Zahlen 18,28,88 und 12 ja ganz entfernen (wobei ich garnicht weiss ob 12 soviel benutzt wird)


----------



## boonfish (16. Mai 2010)

Ganos schrieb:


> Das stimmt doch mal sowas von überhaupt nicht! Neger leitet sich vom lateinischen Wort "Niger" ab...und alles was das bedeutet ist: Schwarz.



Und Arschloch leitet sich von Enddarm ab, ist auch nur eine Körperöffnung von vielen, und ist trotzdem eine Beleidigung. 
Der Mensch gibt den Worten seine Bedeutung, und nicht die einzelnen Buchstaben.
Und wenn du wissen willst weshalb Neger eine Beleidigung darstellt dann schau bei Wikipedia oder sonst irgendwo nach, ich hab keine Lust es noch 50mal zu erklären.


----------



## Soldus (16. Mai 2010)

Namen die ernstahft "gefahndet" werden müssten sind solche wie Pim§el und ähnliches. (ja mit Absicht zensiert)
Man könnte ruhig auch mal die Gebrüder Legolass, Llegolas, Leggollass, Légolàs, Legolâs, Lègolas, usw entfernen. Oder andere Verbrecher wie Allîmürdér oder Hördenkilaar.

Und, mir wäre das jetzt auch nicht aufgefallen, dass die so extrem sind, die Namen. Hab jetzt gerade auch Relith statt Reltih gelesen. Und ich finde Relith ist ein guter RP-Name


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (16. Mai 2010)

Soldus schrieb:


> Namen die ernstahft "gefahndet" werden müssten sind solche wie Pim§el und ähnliches. (ja mit Absicht zensiert)
> Man könnte ruhig auch mal die Gebrüder Legolass, Llegolas, Leggollass, Légolàs, Legolâs, Lègolas, usw entfernen. Oder andere Verbrecher wie Allîmürdér oder Hördenkilaar.
> 
> Und, mir wäre das jetzt auch nicht aufgefallen, dass die so extrem sind, die Namen. Hab jetzt gerade auch Relith statt Reltih gelesen. Und ich finde Relith ist ein guter RP-Name
> ...





Sehe ich genauso


----------



## Topfkopf (17. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Unwissenheit schützt niemanden vor der Strafe. Das ist nunmal so.



Hoffentlich kriegst du mal ganz überraschend ein paar auf die Mütze. Warum? Weil du mit einem roten Tshirt durch ein Viertel gelaufen bist in dem Rotschirtler behinderte verprügeln. Hast du nciht gewusst? Pech gehabt, unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. 

Wenn ich sowas nur lese hats mir direkt wieder den Tag versaut, das ist sowas von zum kotzen, ehrlich...



Zhiala schrieb:


> Aber wie nennt man sie nun? Neger ja nicht, Schwarzer auch nicht, Farbiger hören viele auch nicht gerne. Afrikaner oder Afroamerikaner sind sie ja auch nicht alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da es Menschen und persönlichkeiten sind nennst du sie bitte bei ihren bürgerlichen Namen, nach denen man sie fragen kann. Oder rennst du auch durch Deutschland: " Hallo weißer" "Hallo Weißwurst" "Na dicken Weißen, was geht?" ? Ich sehe keinen Grund warum man sie persönlich mit Neger, schwarzer, farbiger oder Afroamerikaner anreden sollte. Und wenn man übergeordnet über sie spricht, so wie man uns als Deutsche bezeichnen würde, kannst du ja ihr Heimatland als anrede nehmen, je nachdem wo die von dir gemeinten Personen leben. 



timinatorxx schrieb:


> Starkpikmentierte



Naja, ich glaub da is das Risiko höher eins auf die Nase zu kriegen als bei Neger, weil die sich leicht verarscht fühlen könnten. Und immer dran denken, anscheinend schützt unwissenheit vor strafe nciht!


----------



## Soramac (17. Mai 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Und immer dran denken, anscheinend schützt unwissenheit vor strafe nciht!




Ich denke dran, danke dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (17. Mai 2010)

Sowas führt im Normalfall zu einer Zwangsumbenenunng wie es viele wohl vom Chartransfer kennen, wenn der eigene Name bereits vergeben ist. Man kann sich dann nicht einloggen, bevor man den Namen geändert hat.

Und wenn der GM den Spieler auch noch erwischt wo er im Spiel eingeloggt ist und ihn darauf hinweist, dass eine Zwangsumbenennung in Kraft tritt, und eben dieser Spieler antwortet:
"Alles klar Digger, Sieg Heil!" wird es garantiert auch einen Lifetime Ban geben.


----------



## blooooooody (17. Mai 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Es wird den Mods hier nicht gefallen, doch ich halte dich für einen Trottel.



Kannste mir erklären was du mir damit sagen willst?


----------



## Topfkopf (17. Mai 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> Kannste mir erklären was du mir damit sagen willst?



Ich denke, er will dir damit sagen das er dich für einen Trottel hält! Soll vermutlich heißen das er deine aussage nicht verstanden hat und bevor er seine eigene Unwissenheit zugibt lieber behauptet das du keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## Soramac (17. Mai 2010)

Englisch wird die Arbeitssprache.


----------



## Empedokles (17. Mai 2010)

Ach ja, hätte der alte Adolf doch nur die Leiharbeit, die Studiengebühren, die Kopfpauschale, Hartz4 und die Rente mit 67 erfunden.
Dann könnten sich die ganzen Leute, die sich hier wegen solch einer Micky-Maus-Scheisse aufgasen, an viel aktuelleren Problemen reiben, als dies der kindische Gebrauch verpönter Namen ist.

Aber wenn man sonst keine ernsthaften Probleme hat...


----------



## Aerasan (17. Mai 2010)

Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was geht mit deinem leben... Such dir mal ne beschaeftigung!
Also wenn ihnen der Name gefaellt dann lass sie doch! 
Oder tickst du bei der Parodie Kuh schubs Klan auch so aus?!
Oh man du bist schlimmer als mein Geschichte/sozi Lehrer ,
alles was mit Adolf zu tun hat is sooooo schlecht....
Naja aber das Thema gehört nich hier her...


----------



## NikkiSixx (17. Mai 2010)

Ich persönlich denke, daß es sich bei solchen Namensgebern eher um jungwüchsiche, pupertierende vakuums handelt, die in der Schule gerade
das 3. Reich behandeln und nicht verstehen was der Lehrer ihnen nahbringen möchte und vermutlicher weiße auch noch ausländische Mitbürger 
in Ihrem engeren Freundeskreis haben.

Ich sehe diese Namensgebungen genau so unkritisch wie die Tatsache, daß jugendliche, seit geraumer Zeit mit ausländischem akztent sprechen.

Kritsch wirds allerdings, wenn in den chats H-Parolen verbreitet werden, was aber dann sicherlich von den blizzard-verantwortlichen unterbunden wird.

so long.....lest die Namen von links nach rechts und gut ist.


----------



## Sapper13 (17. Mai 2010)

Headsick schrieb:


> Moin, liebe Community! Ich bin vor kurzem im Arsenal über die Namen Flodareltih und Reltihfloda gestoßen, die umgekehrt Adolfhitler oder Hitleradolf bedeuten. Diese habe ich dem Support gemeldet und sie wurden auch anschließend relativ fix aus dem Arsenal entfernt. Ich habe ebenfalls den Namen : Reltih dort entdeckt und noch viel drastischer ein Arenateam, welches sich reltiH nennt. Auch diese habe ich ebenfalls gemeldet und nachdem über den Support nichts geschehen ist auch noch einmal ingame per Ticket gemeldet. Aber auch dort ist bisher nichts passiert, will heissen diese Namen bestehen wieterhin, was ich aufs schärfste kritisiere. Was mich jetzt interessiert ist einfach mal die Frage, ob es noch mehr Möglichkeiten gibt, diese Art Namensverstöße zu melden und /oder zu bestrafen. Bzw. da man ja keine von Blizzard verhängten Maßnahmen mitgeteilt bekommt, was genau passiert den Leuten, die sich solche dermaßen derbe und unpassende Namen geben. Einach Name ändern und peng oder müssen diese Leute in "extremen" Fällen (was in diesem Fall so ist, meiner Meinung nach) auch mit Strafen rechnen? Ich empfinde es so unglaublich unpassend sich nach dieser Person zu bennenen... und ich finde es ziemlich schwach, dass es schlicht keine passenden Namensfilter gibt, bei der Char Erstellung... Ich hoffe auf eine zumindest ein wenig sachliche Diskussion und wünsche allseits noch ein schönes WE, Grüsse



Ich schau mir gerade mal deine beiden Namen an. Der eine soll wohl Richtung Botox gehen der andere hm evtl. Cockringe oder was :-D Ich meine mal im ernst was Kreativität der Namensgegebung angeht, wurdest Du nicht gerade reicht beschänkt.

Darüber hinaus finde ich es mal wieder typisch Deutsch (sicherlich willst Du aber nicht in diese Ecke ;-) Das wir wieder einen Denunziantenouting haben. Ich wette Du warst auch der Nachbar, der die alte Dackeldame der 90ig Jährigen Dame in eurem Haus mit Rattengift umgebracht hatte, weil er Blondie hieß? Kann es unter anderem sein das Du Grundsätzlich ein Problem mit Frauen hast die Eva heißen. Das Du als Kind geschrien hast wie ein abgestochenes Ferkel wenn deine Mama Dir einen Braunen Pullover angezogen hat xD

Ich finde euch Gesinungspolizisten so geil, wenn ihr mal 10 % der Zeit die ihr fürs Denunzieren ausgebt in was Sinnvolles stecken würdet, dann wäre der Menschheit echt schon geholfen.

Das coole daran ist, ihr seid im Grunde genau wie die Typen die ihr Jagd. Am Ende hängt ihr mit nem Kissen unter den Elbogen im Fenster, neben euch nen Fettes Haustier wat alle 5 Minuten am furzen ist von der Fleischwurst die es bekommt und wenn Kinder draußen spielen sagt ihr: Geht runter vom Hof und spielt woanders.

Der Faschismus der Antifaschismus und der Islam sind für mich alle drei absolut unglaubwürdige Ideologien die nur eins zum Ziel haben, die totale Herrschaft. Du gehörst für mich ins Antifa Lager welches sich immer dadurch hervortut das sie alles denunzieren müssen und dann ein Plattform suchen wo sie ihren Ritterschlag abholen kann.

Du bist nix weiter als ne Teewurst.


----------



## Technocrat (17. Mai 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> wie immer von dir ne super Antwort.*Klatsch*.


Allerdings hat Tikume hier ausnahmsweise mal recht. Ein Filter kann immer nur das rausfiltern, was dem Filterprogrammierer und seinem Team einfällt. Leider laufen da draußen wirklich kranke Vögel rum und auf die Ideen von denen kommen anständige Menschen nicht - deswegen kann ein Filter nicht alles erwischen, nur das Offensichtliche.


----------



## Gnarak (17. Mai 2010)

Neitras schrieb:


> Ich verste nicht wie man soviel langeweile haben kann um im arsenal nach namen zu suchen die man melden kann. Ist zwar nicht richtig sein char so zu nennen aber das kann dir doch eigentlich wayne sein.





Nein, die Waynes sind es dann auch, die zuschauen wenn Skins Rentner verprügeln oder Schlimmeres. Gehörst dann lieber zu den Zuschauern ???? GZ


----------



## Karadul (17. Mai 2010)

Ich möchte mich bei dir für deine Aufmerksamkeit und Mühe bedanken!

Es ist schön zu wissen, dass irgendwelche nicht nur rumgimpen sondern auch Verantwortung übernehmen!

Weiter so!


----------



## FrAkE (17. Mai 2010)

Headsick schrieb:


> Moin, liebe Community! Ich bin vor kurzem im Arsenal über die Namen Flodareltih und Reltihfloda gestoßen, die umgekehrt Adolfhitler oder Hitleradolf bedeuten. Diese habe ich dem Support gemeldet und sie wurden auch anschließend relativ fix aus dem Arsenal entfernt. Ich habe ebenfalls den Namen : Reltih dort entdeckt und noch viel drastischer ein Arenateam, welches sich reltiH nennt. Auch diese habe ich ebenfalls gemeldet und nachdem über den Support nichts geschehen ist auch noch einmal ingame per Ticket gemeldet. Aber auch dort ist bisher nichts passiert, will heissen diese Namen bestehen wieterhin, was ich aufs schärfste kritisiere. Was mich jetzt interessiert ist einfach mal die Frage, ob es noch mehr Möglichkeiten gibt, diese Art Namensverstöße zu melden und /oder zu bestrafen. Bzw. da man ja keine von Blizzard verhängten Maßnahmen mitgeteilt bekommt, was genau passiert den Leuten, die sich solche dermaßen derbe und unpassende Namen geben. Einach Name ändern und peng oder müssen diese Leute in "extremen" Fällen (was in diesem Fall so ist, meiner Meinung nach) auch mit Strafen rechnen? Ich empfinde es so unglaublich unpassend sich nach dieser Person zu bennenen... und ich finde es ziemlich schwach, dass es schlicht keine passenden Namensfilter gibt, bei der Char Erstellung... Ich hoffe auf eine zumindest ein wenig sachliche Diskussion und wünsche allseits noch ein schönes WE, Grüsse




Mal Ganz erlich wenn juckt das?
soll sich jeder nennen wie er will Oo
ich hätte nicht ma die langeweile mich hinzusetzten und leute zu suchen die spiegelverkehrt hitler oder sonst was schreiben Oo
lass sie doch?
ich hatte auch nen team was HH88 hiess usw.
GM´s machen da einen mist ;D

das einzige was kommt ist das ein Gm einen anschreibet und sagt: sie haben die möglichkeit sich umzubennen da der Name auf Negatives auffallen gemeldet wurde usw. wenn man es nicht mach wir das team aus arsenal gelöscht
und? wenn juckt arsenaL?

das Team HH88 ist auf nehr wertung von 2.300 in arena und ihrgenfd wie hat NOCH NIE von der BC zeit bis Jetzt NOCH NIE ihrgend wer so nen QUerkFurz wie der beitrag den ich Zetieren geschrieben xD


naja zum glück hab ich nen job usw ^^ hab für sowas keine zeit ^^

hau rein ^^


----------



## FrAkE (17. Mai 2010)

Gnarak schrieb:


> Nein, die Waynes sind es dann auch, die zuschauen wenn Skins Rentner verprügeln oder Schlimmeres. Gehörst dann lieber zu den Zuschauern ???? GZ



Zuschauer oder mittäter ^^


----------



## FrAkE (17. Mai 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Ich schau mir gerade mal deine beiden Namen an. Der eine soll wohl Richtung Botox gehen der andere hm evtl. Cockringe oder was :-D Ich meine mal im ernst was Kreativität der Namensgegebung angeht, wurdest Du nicht gerade reicht beschänkt.
> 
> Darüber hinaus finde ich es mal wieder typisch Deutsch (sicherlich willst Du aber nicht in diese Ecke ;-) Das wir wieder einen Denunziantenouting haben. Ich wette Du warst auch der Nachbar, der die alte Dackeldame der 90ig Jährigen Dame in eurem Haus mit Rattengift umgebracht hatte, weil er Blondie hieß? Kann es unter anderem sein das Du Grundsätzlich ein Problem mit Frauen hast die Eva heißen. Das Du als Kind geschrien hast wie ein abgestochenes Ferkel wenn deine Mama Dir einen Braunen Pullover angezogen hat xD
> 
> ...




DA kann ich nur zustimmen ;D

nimm deine zeit für nützliches neues Hobby ausser PC treib sport oder mal nen hob suchen ^^


----------



## Sapper13 (17. Mai 2010)

Gnarak schrieb:


> Nein, die Waynes sind es dann auch, die zuschauen wenn Skins Rentner verprügeln oder Schlimmeres. Gehörst dann lieber zu den Zuschauern ???? GZ



Noch so ne Antifantentante,

warum eigentlich immer Skins? Haste mal mit Polzisten gesprochen wer da so im Knast ist? Haste schon gesehen das Antifa Leute selbst Hakenkreuze malen (so geschehen und verordnet von SPD Matronen im Oberbegischen Kreis (sind so blöd gewesen und haben sich filmen lassen und war ruck zuck auf Youtube). Also komm uns nicht nur mit Skins. Im Grunde versucht ihr kleinen Möchtegernmeinungsdiktatoren doch nur uns zu sagen war wir zu tun oder zu lassen haben. Aber glaubst du ernsthaft einer der Politbonzen aus dem Linken lager würde euch Antifaspackos am Drücker lassen. 

Genauso glaubt ihr wir wären so blöd und würden NPD wählen? Eine Partei die außer Ausländer raus so ziemlich garnix auf dem Tisch anzubieten hat!

Armseelig, und dann von einem umgedrehten Heil Hitler auf Skins die Rentner in der Fussgängerzone überfallen zu schließen, das kann natürlich nur von nem Kiddy kommen das von alt 68er Lehrern über 10 Jahre indoktriniert wurde und dessen Blick nie über den Tellerrand hinaus ging. Du würdest einen perfekten Manichl abgeben! Der Lebkuchenkiller sollte ja auch ein Skinhead sein und als dann langsam herauskam das der gute Polizeichef da selbst was am Laufen hatte inner familiär da wurden die Ermittlungen dann eingestellt.

Achjo zu deinen Fussgängerzonen Skinheads. Meinste Mehment, Ali und Rashit? Oder Bulshit, Mammut und Ramasan. Also die Zeitungen sind Randvoll vom ominösen "Südländer" der hier stress macht und wenn man verbietet Adolf Hitler als Namen in WoW zu nutzen dann erkläre mir mal warum auf Proudmoore nen Typ rumläuft er Sultan Fatih heißt? Weißt nicht wer der ist? War ja klar, weil Du von deinen 68er Lehrern nur gelernt nein eingetrichtert bekommen hast: Deutsche sind alle Schweine und wir haben alle Schuld bis zum jüngsten Tag gepachtet.

Sultan Fatih war der Eroberer der damals vor Wien von den Polen platt gemacht wurde! Deshalb Männeken wo ist da dein Aufschrei? Ahh ja ich verstehe. Sultan das klingt so toll nach 1001 Nacht so schon multi Kulti. Ich mach mir gleich mal ne paar Chars. Nen Schwarzen Ork den nenne ich Rober Mugabe. Nen Blutelfen den nenne ich Mao, und Nicu aus der Gilde Ceausescu ist natürlich mein UD Schurke Twinkgilde ist Securitate ! Es ist einfach immer wieder geil zu sehen wie einseitig diese Freizeitermittler auf alles herumhaken. Nicht das ich es für besonders schlau halte seinen Char Hitler zu nennen, sicherlich wirklich wieder son bescheuerter Skin, nein ihr kritisiert echt nur Einseitig und lauft dann mit nem Che T-Shirt rum und meint die absolut coolen Revolutzer zu sein. Natürlich war dieser Che ein Rebel, aber die vielen Toten für die er gesorgt hat, sind das in eueren Augen auch alles: Rechte Schweine oder Politbonzen gewesen die es verdient haben? Ich glaube da waren ne Menge Menschen dabei die genau wie wir hier einfach nur in Ruhe zocken wollen ohne das uns Meinungsdiktatoren von der Marke TE hier mitteilen wollen welche Rumestat sie vollbracht haben indem sie übriegens Typisch Deutsch....PETZEN!_
_


----------



## c0bRa (17. Mai 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im ernst, wie lange noch? Wie lange muss Deutschland sich das 3. Reich noch vorhalten lassen? Lass sie sich doch Adolf Hitler nennen, wen störts? Oder haste Angst die kriegen 10% mehr Crit im PvP auf jüdische Spieler? Selten so gelacht...
> 
> Hitler ist ein ganz normaler Familienname, den es in DE auch noch gibt. Und Adolf ist ein ganz normaler Name. Und ganz im Ernst, umso mehr ausmerksamkeit diese Menschen kriegen, umso heftiger treiben die es. Ignorier den Schrott und fertig. Wegen sonen Blödsinn müssen Spieler mit normalen supportanfragen wieder länger warten.
> 
> ...


Selten so en Schwachsinn gelesen. Ich suche mir nen elfischen Namen, vergess nen Buchstaben und krieg "zufällig" Adolfhitler rückwärts raus... An den Weihnachtsmann glaubst auch noch oder? 

Und das mit den Tickets: Oh Hilfe... "mimimi - PM hat sich was zugesteckt"-Tickets sind natürlich wichtiger als diese doofen Namenstickets (womöglich noch auf nem RP Server)...


----------



## Sapper13 (17. Mai 2010)

FrAkE schrieb:


> Mal Ganz erlich wenn juckt das?
> soll sich jeder nennen wie er will Oo
> ich hätte nicht ma die langeweile mich hinzusetzten und leute zu suchen die spiegelverkehrt hitler oder sonst was schreiben Oo
> lass sie doch?
> ...



:-D genau daran wirds beim jüngelchen wohl scheitern. Irgend son blach was in der Schule total versagt hat und jetzt plötzlich mein sich politisch anstrengen zu müssen indem es seine WoW Kollegen verpetzt. In Herr der Ringe gabs dafür so gar ne Nebenrollen. Grimar Schlangenzunge ist der Spacken.


----------



## Kiligen (17. Mai 2010)

Also wieso Diskutieren hier manche eigentlich ueber dieses Thema ? Ist doch eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm ...... / klingt anders gesehen auch teilweise gar nicht so schlecht/ .....
Manche Namen sind nun mal Namen , frueher war auch Adolf ein beliebter Name , heute ist er nicht verboten , dafuer aber Hitler.......
Doch steht glaube ich nirgendwo , dass man nicht ein Anagramm fuer Hitler nehmen darf ...... Du bist auch glaube ich einer der wenigen , die sich auch die Zeit nehmen und dies auch noch bemerken. 

Sehe es so , lass Sie einfach ihr Ding machen und sehe zu wie sie selbst sich aerger einhandeln, es ist ja nicht gerade als ob sie gerade einen 3. Weltkrieg anfangen wuerden , geschweige den Kriegsplaene schmieden wuerden , oder ?


----------



## Kehlas (17. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Programmier uns einen Filter der alles abdeckt. Ich wette dass Du kläglich scheiterst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




GZ Tikume. Die 10.000er Marke deiner Sinnlosen Kommentare erreicht.


----------



## Sapper13 (17. Mai 2010)

Kehlas schrieb:


> GZ Tikume. Die 10.000er Marke deiner Sinnlosen Kommentare erreicht.



Der/Die/Das hat aber in letzter Zeit ganz schön gegenwind hier im Forum. War er/sie/es nicht mal son Admindingens vom Forum?


----------



## Millencolin (17. Mai 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich ?
> mir waers so nicht aufgefallen oO
> 
> gut das beispiel is auchn bissl extrem , abba von wegen das auch juengere menschen WoW spielen abba ich find da z.B. Haris Pilton eigtl genauso antoessig ...
> ...



qualitativ miserabel ist deine grammatik.... oder wörter wie "abba"

wenn man dich schon nicht als scheiss nazi (trotz deiner bescheuerten argumentation) flamen soll, flame ich dich halt deswegen.


----------



## Starfros (17. Mai 2010)

einige haben hier schon recht, finde es auch das es sehr übertrieben ist darüber hier einen Beitrag zu öffnen.
Es reicht das deine ersten Aktionen gerechtfertigt umgesetzt worden sind.
Die Aktion mit dem Arenateam reicht wenn DU Ticket geschrieben hast, aber nun andere ,so gesehen , anstacheln zu wollen nach dem motto "Die GM´s machen nichts bei meinem Anliegen , bitte schreibt auch ihr Tickets damit was passiert". Finde dies schon arg lächerlich hier, wobei du schon recht hast das es unangemessen ist sich so zu nennen auch wenns andersrum geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Sapper13 (17. Mai 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> einige haben hier schon recht, finde es auch das es sehr übertrieben ist darüber hier einen Beitrag zu öffnen.
> Es reicht das deine ersten Aktionen gerechtfertigt umgesetzt worden sind.
> Die Aktion mit dem Arenateam reicht wenn DU Ticket geschrieben hast, aber nun andere ,so gesehen , anstacheln zu wollen nach dem motto "Die GM´s machen nichts bei meinem Anliegen , bitte schreibt auch ihr Tickets damit was passiert". Finde dies schon arg lächerlich hier, wobei du schon recht hast das es unangemessen ist sich so zu nennen auch wenns andersrum geschrieben wurde.



Ach der TE will das Ganze doch nur auf 

www.antifaschistischejugenddeutschland.de verlinken damit ihm seine NULLBOCKAUFARBEIT Kumpels mal ordentlich auf die Schulter hauen. Das Ganze ist eigentlich eine Strafe die er machen muss, weil er bei der Aktion: Deutsches Kulturgut Zerschlagen!!! Leider nicht die Gartenzwerge im benachbarten Schrebergarten zerstören wollte, denn dort bekommt er wenigstens noch etwas Geld fürs Rasen Mähen von den Opis ähhhh Nazis xD


----------



## ZAM (17. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich den Thread säubern und bestehen lassen - aber das ist mittlerweile leider zuviel Aufwand, darum ist er nach meinem Beitrag zu.

Btw. Das Spiel hat schon einen recht umfangreichen Namensfilter, aber das ist wie der Kampf gegen Neuregistrierungen von Flamern und Spammern, die sind zu kreativ .... oder die Forderung nach IP-Sperren, dafür müssen erst statische IP-Adressen als Standard her. *g* Und selbst dann...


----------

